# Resurrection City 2: The Adventure of the Iron Knives



## Andrew D. Gable (May 22, 2004)

_If I were a tailor I'd make it my pride
The best of all tailors to be
And if I were a tinker, no tinker beside
Should mend an old kettle like me._
~English folk-rhyme

*July 1893*
Ahh, summer!  Mr. Aiolos Shaw, Rev. Andrew B. Miller, Inspector Jamison O. Diggory, and Dr. Richard Hewitt, all survivors of the events of the Pellgraine Tragedy, had just attended a splendid cricket game near Chiswick.  The fifth of their number, Trevor MacAllistair, the Baron Walsingham, was at his townhouse in Westminster recuperating from the great shock he'd received at the house in Loughton.  

The four men were sitting at the Chiswick Station, awaiting the train back to London.  A tall gentleman in a dark suit, wearing a bowler hat, with small glasses and a large handlebar mustache, carrying a briefcase, approaches.  Nodding at the men genially, he sits himself down on one of the provided benches, looking about from time to time.  Occasionally he reaches into his pocket and withdraws a silver pocketwatch.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 23, 2004)

"Well, that's a nice change for me," Jamison says as they sit down at the station.  "It's not often that I can escape London and catch a match.  Sometimes I like to think that if I had more money and didn't work for the Metropolitan Police, I'd have enjoyed playing cricket very much."

_At the arrival of the man in the bowler..._
Diggory smiles pleasantly in reponse to the nod, but otherwise doesn't say anything unless addressed.  He keeps a close eye on the newcomer but is as discrete as possible.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 23, 2004)

The man looks at the group several more times, a thoughtful expression on his face.  A sudden look of realization crosses over his features, and he sits up a bit.  

"Ahh, Mr. Shaw!" he exclaims.  "I hadn't recognized you at first.  I've read about your exploits in the _Times_.  With great interest, I might add."  The man extends his hand to Shaw, and then to the other three.  "And these are companions of yours, I take it."  After he has shaken all four hands, he introduces himself.  "Horatio Cartwright," he says with a slight bow.  He pats his briefcase.  "A banker."  He holds out a business card to whoever takes it.

A brief look of agitation comes over him as he pulls out his pocketwatch and flicks it open.  "Train's a bit late today... but ahh, here we are.  Speak of the devil and he shall appear, eh?"  The locomotive bound for the Grosvenor Road station in Chelsea shudders into the station.  The men and women at the station begin filing into the train.

Just before it shudders out of the station, there is a brief whistle-blow.  A conductor is approaching, leading a decrepit-looking old man, evidently blind from the way he's waving his cane about.  The train pauses, and after a moment the conductor reaches it, helping the old man onboard.

The four of you take your own seats, Cartwright sitting in the seat across the aisle from you with two other passengers.  The blind man presents his ticket to the conductor inside, who shows him to his seat, in the same cubicle as Cartwright.  Once the blind man is onboard and settled in his seat, the train gently shudders off through Chiswick.


----------



## Ferrix (May 23, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> The man looks at the group several more times, a thoughtful expression on his face.  A sudden look of realization crosses over his features, and he sits up a bit.
> 
> "Ahh, Mr. Shaw!" he exclaims.  "I hadn't recognized you at first.  I've read about your exploits in the _Times_.  With great interest, I might add."  The man extends his hand to Shaw, and then to the other three.  "And these are companions of yours, I take it."  After he has shaken all four hands, he introduces himself.  "Horatio Cartwright," he says with a slight bow.  He pats his briefcase.  "A banker."  He holds out a business card to whoever takes it.
> 
> ...




Suprised and a touch relieved by someone noticing who he was and enjoying the encounter, Aiolos shakes the mans hand, taking his business card and giving it a once-over before pocketing it.  _A banker, splendid, perhaps another financier._  With a warm smile, Aiolos introduces his companions, "This is Reverend Miller on my left, next to him is Inspector Diggory, and to my right is Dr. Hewitt, we were out for a bit of cricket on a fine day like today.  What did you happen to be about for?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "This is Reverend Miller on my left, next to him is Inspector Diggory, and to my right is Dr. Hewitt, we were out for a bit of cricket on a fine day like today.  What did you happen to be about for?"




The card has an elaborate monogram of 'HC', and gives his name and his place of business, Blackburn & Co., bankers, in Brentford.  His address is given as 2 Church Street, Mortlake.  The card also adds that he is a sitter in Parliament.  

"A small matter of family business," Cartwright says when asked about why he's coming to London.  "Paying a visit to a cousin."  

He rolls his eyes and shakes his head slightly when the blind man takes his seat, but says nothing.


----------



## Jarval (May 23, 2004)

"Quite the match, that."  Richard says to his companions.  "It's been too long since I last saw a game, and it has certainly reawakened my interest in our great sport."  He smiles.

"So, do you have any idea who this Horatio Cartwright fellow is?"  He asks Aiolos.  "It seems you're getting quite well known."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 24, 2004)

The train clatters on, the thin blue ribbon of the Thames visible out the window on Cartwright's side of the train.  On through the London suburbs it goes, houses and businesses and people flashing by.  As the train nears the south-eastern suburb of Clapham, the tracks dip down and the car passes through a short tunnel.  As darkness falls in the train, there is a choked shout and a slumping, thudding sound.  The emergency brakes of the train squeal and with a violent start, the car lurches forward and halts.  

"Bloody 'ell, what's 'appened now?" you hear a voice mutter.  Then footsteps approaching through the stones and gravel lining the railway.  Light briefly illuminates the cabin as the conductor casts open the door, carrying a lantern with him.  

Then the conductor casts his light about the car, and gasps of gentlemen and screams of ladies fill the car as the beam catches the tall form of Horatio Cartwright standing bolt upright, his arm resting on the line of the emergency brake, the old blind man slumped before him, one hand resting on a knife buried in Cartwright's chest.  Both appear to be dead.


----------



## Jarval (May 25, 2004)

"Make way, make way, I'm a doctor!"  Richard says firmly, pushing his way into the compartment opposite.

"You sir, could you bring that light a little closer please?"  He asks the conductor.  Assuming this is done, he quickly examines both men, looking first for any signs of life, then for any sign as to what might have caused the blind man's death.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 25, 2004)

Dr. Hewitt said:
			
		

> looking first for any signs of life, then for any sign as to what might have caused the blind man's death.




When Richard first reaches the two, it seems that there is some measure of a pulse left in Horatio... but that quickly fades.  As to the blind man, the question is problematic.  He is covered in blood, as is expected, but he bears no obvious wounds.  He feels strangely cold to the touch for a man who had died only a few moments before.

Other than his ticket, the man's pockets are completely devoid of any identification, or of money.  When his dark-lensed glasses are tipped off, the doctor finds that not only was he blind, he lacked eyes.  Judging by the look of the empty sockets, Richard would say that it was only a few days since he lost his eyes.

A railway policeman runs up to the train for a moment, then departs to go up and down the tunnel, lighting warning beacons.


----------



## Karl Green (May 25, 2004)

Andrew rushes over to help in anyway that he might be able...

Spot roll 15 +5 =20


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 25, 2004)

Diggory follows Andrew, saying loudly to anyone that gets in their way, "Metropolitan Police."  Diggory then proceeds to search the area.  

*[Spot check, roll of 11 on d20, +6 skilled, total 17]*
*[Search check, roll of 9 on d20, +5 skilled, total 14]*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 26, 2004)

You hear a shrill whistle ring out as the railway policeman calls for a constable.  On the other side of the two corpses sit a man and a woman.  The woman has fainted dead away while the man slaps her lightly on the face, trying to wake her.  

Miller and Diggory make their way to the compartment, standing over Dr. Hewitt, who is examining the bodies.  Upon arrival, both Miller and Diggory note that Cartwright's briefcase has fallen, and lies slightly ajar.  Diggory also notes a small portion of an envelope in Cartwright's pocket. 

Pulling the envelope from the pocket, Diggory finds a sealed letter.  The address on its front reads, in painstakingly printed capitals, J. OLDACRE ESQ., 23 JERMYN STREET, WESTMINSTER.  In the return address area is printed BY HAND.

From where he stands, Aiolos hears the sounds of another man jogging through the gravel to the side of the tracks, and sees outside a man dressed in a policeman's uniform.  There's a brief conversation with the railway guard, and then the policeman takes off again, towards the other end of the tunnel this time.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. William Robinson*

Sergeant William Robinson half-sat, half-slouched in a back corner of a dingy pub with grimy windows somewhere in some dingy thoroughfare in the East End.  He thought he was in Whitechapel... but he couldn't remember.  He'd spent too many nights drinking and whoring to have much of a memory left at all.  His last job having dried up, he used his last few pence to buy another pint of watery ale.

A man walks in.  He's short, stocky, with light brown hair and kind of a sweaty, greasy look about him.  But in his way, he looks more respectable than most of the unwashed masses in this place.  The man walks up to the bar and orders himself a beer.  While drinking it, he wanders over towards Robinson's table.

"Mind if'n I sit?"  Without waiting for an answer, he seats himself, drinking deep from his glass, froth flecking his lips.  "Lookin' fer work?"  He has some sort of accent - Irish? Welsh?


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Sergeant William Robinson half-sat...



Will looked up at the man with sore, red eyes. It took him a minute to properly focus on him and give him a good look over. "Sure, 'ave a seat..." he grunted with a small frown.

"Now. You've come and sat and offered me a job without even knowing who I be. I've learned that the people who do this sort of thing 'ave a problem they can't or won't be doing therselves. Who are ye and what are you about?"

Will glared at the man and took a swig of his rum. He looked around the pub to see if this man was by himself or if he brought friends with him.

[Spot roll 20+0]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Sgt. Will Robinson said:
			
		

> "Who are ye and what are you about?"
> 
> Will glared at the man and took a swig of his rum. He looked around the pub to see if this man was by himself or if he brought friends with him.




The man certainly appears to have been by himself.  At least, you can't see anyone else who seems to be even particularly paying attention to him.

"Name's McCarthy.  John McCarthy.  Live just up the road there a bit.  At any rate, this job, or jobs I should say, well it's not that I _can't_ do it myself.  I just... well, I'm moderately successful, I suppose you'd say wealthy for this area.  I believe in sharin' the wealth as it were, givin' somebody a bit less fortunate than I the chance to make some money.

"As for what I do?  Well, I've made most of my scratch in the chandlery business, but I shan't bore you with the details of that.  I have a bit of interest in other things.  Real estate and such.  I lease a building from a man, Mr. Franks 'is name is.  The job I'm 'ere talkin' about, 'twould be for Mr. Franks, actually."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> The man certainly appears...



Will gave the man a closer look. "Well, a kind soul." he said with a touch of sarcasm. "Been a while since I seen yer like. I don't take charity, but if ye 'ave a job to do and are looking for 'onest folk to do it, then fine. Ye still 'aven't said why ye sat at me table and not another though."

Will finished his drink and waited for the man to answer. He looked around the pub at the other patrons. They didn't strike him as the types people would bother with, unless it was to take them to jail or press them into service. He smiled at the thought of a recruiter coming through the door and making these sots sign their lives away for the price of a shot of rum.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "Been a while since I seen yer like. I don't take charity, but if ye 'ave a job to do and are looking for 'onest folk to do it, then fine. Ye still 'aven't said why ye sat at me table and not another though."




McCarthy grins and swigs back a second ale.  "I recognize my fellow army fellers when I sees 'em.  I was drafted into the jolly ol' Army of England back in '65.  Back when I was a young man."  

He shakes his head disgustedly.  "We Irish, we can't rule our own country, but we can serve in the British army, can't we?  I can't complain, pension was good.  That's why I picked you, m'good man.  Rather give some work to a fellow soldier than one of this lot.  They prob'ly wouldn't 'preciate it, nohow."  He gestures towards the other folk in the pub.  "When yer ready, we'll go up to my shop there and I'll show you what's required."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> McCarthy grins and swigs...



Will grinned at McCarthy.  "Well, why didn't ye say ye was army!  I always liked the Irish, they be good fighters and better drinkers."  He finished his drink in one gulp, stood and wiped his mouth across the back of his sleeve.

"Let's be off then.  You sir, 'ave piqued me curiousity."


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2004)

Turning from the dead to the living, Richard moves towards the man and woman.

"I'm Dr. Hewett.  Can I be of any assistance?"  He asks the man.  If given permission, he'll quickly examine the woman for any signs of injury, and (assuming he finds none) will do his best to bring her out of her swoon.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 26, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*

"Excellent."  McCarthy slams his ale down on the table and pushes himself out of his chair.  He casts open the door and steps out into the street.  Sgt. Robinson squints his eyes shut against the light - when did it become day?  Then he looks back at the pub he just left.  The Queen's Head.  So he was in Spitalfields.  

McCarthy led the rather tipsy soldier up Commercial Street, passing by the benches of Spitalfields Gardens, where the homeless, the least fortunate of all unfortunates in the East End, slept in great piles.  The shadow of Christchurch loomed over him.

The Irishman turns into a dingy little thoroughfare, scarcely more than an alley really, called Dorset Street.  They go a short way up the street, past another pub, stopping at a nondescript little house.  An archway, which is labelled 'Miller's Court' in large brass letters, seperates this house from another building, to which McCarthy points.  "Thar's my shop.  But you'll not need go there."  He steps up to the house and fumbles with the key a bit.  

"So when'd you serve?" McCarthy asks Robinson as he walks into the next room.  The room is a mess, and he wades his way across it to an old writing table.  He rifles through some evelopes and other papers tossed about it haphazardly, and draws one out.  He looks at it and nods to himself.

Make an Intelligence check, DC 15.  And Spot check, likewise DC 15.  Picture time: the first is the little street you're in now.  McCarthy's house is just past the third lantern on the left side of the road.  The second picture is Spitalfields Gardens (which, if you notice, is really just the graveyard for Christchurch).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 27, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "I'm Dr. Hewett.  Can I be of any assistance?"  He asks the man.  If given permission, he'll quickly examine the woman for any signs of injury, and (assuming he finds none) will do his best to bring her out of her swoon.




The man looks up as Hewitt makes his way over.  "Ben Grantham," he introduces himself hurriedly.  "Please, if there's anything you can do."  The woman has quite a nasty bump on her head.  Most likely, when the emergency brake was thrown on, she hit her head on the window.

Another man appears in the door of the car, carrying his own lantern.  He walks over towards where the group is gathered.  "Inspector James Longtree, W Division.  Step aside, please."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 27, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Excellent." McCarthy slams his ale...



"I joined up in '70. Looking for a better life than the streets. Ye know 'ow blind the sight of youth be." Will smiled. He looked around the messy room and wondered aloud "Ye got no missus to clean up after ye? I would've thought some girl had snapped ye up right quick. Being so successful and all." Will absenting wandered around the room, through the mess, fingering dust off some things and glancing at others.

[Int check:9+2, Spot 9+0]


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 27, 2004)

"Inspector Longtree, I'm Inspector Diggory.  St. Giles."  Jamison offers him a hand.  He waits for Longtree to ask questions before he starts to offer information.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 27, 2004)

*Sgt, Robinson*



			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "Ye got no missus to clean up after ye? I would've thought some girl had snapped ye up right quick. Being so successful and all."




The Irishman nods and closes his desk.  "Mrs. McCarthy be over at th' shop, wit' most of the little ones.  She just knows this is my room, and not to be botherin' wit' it."  He looks over and sees that the sergeant's face has paled a bit.  "So," McCarthy says gruffly.  "You remember th' bit o' _unpleasantness_ we had in th' back couple o' years back.  Well, that's all behind us now, right?"

He holds out the envelope towards Sgt. Robinson.  Written on it in a none-too neat style is simply the name 'DAVID SMYTHE'.  An old-style wax seal is on the back.  McCarthy also hands the sergeant a small cardboard box.  "You know where Cleopatra's Needle is?  I need these things delivered to a man you'll find there.  'e won't be Smythe, Davey's a real stickler for 'is security.  The man at th' Needle'll tell you where to take it."

Modified the DC on the Intelligence check because, now I think again, it would be pretty common knowledge in the area.  So you realize 



Spoiler



that the last of the Jack the Ripper murders happened here in a small room immediately behind McCarthy's


.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 27, 2004)

Insp. Diggory said:
			
		

> Jamison offers him a hand.  He waits for Longtree to ask questions before he starts to offer information.




Insp. Longtree shakes the proffered hand.  The man has a truly prodigious grip.  "Police, eh?  You lads all witnesses to this?  Men!"  He examines the two corpses quickly, long enough to make certain they're dead, and then four other constables rush in and cart the bodies out.  "Give Dr. Westcott a ring, will you, Jack?  Tell him he's got some work.  There's a lad," he calls to one of the constables, who promptly goes running off.  The men outside cover the bodies with white sheets.

"What's this then?"  He kneels down and picks up the briefcase.  He begins looking through the papers in it.


----------



## Karl Green (May 27, 2004)

*Pator Andrew Miller*

Andrew watches the inspector, trying not to be to obvious, but to see what some of the papers might be...

Spot roll 18 +5 =23


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 27, 2004)

From the glances the pastor can steal of the papers in the case, it would appear that they're all mundane.  Bank forms, contracts, the sorts of things you'd expect a banker to have in his briefcase.

"Banker, eh?" Inspector Longtree says while he's shuffling through them.  He addresses the car.  "Do any of you folk know anything about this man, this...Horatio Cartwright?  Maybe see something happen?"  Then, to Inspector Diggory, "Normally I'd have to haul someone in for poking at the evidence, but as you're police, I'll let it go."  Longtree smirks.  "Not much to go on in this, is there?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 27, 2004)

Insp. Longtree said:
			
		

> "You lads all witnesses to this?"




"Well, no, actually -- it all happened in the dark.  We've only just seen the aftermath here."  Diggory spreads his hands out, indicating the two bodies.



			
				Insp. Longtree said:
			
		

> "Normally I'd have to haul someone in for poking at the evidence, but as you're police, I'll let it go.  Not much to go on in this, is there?"




Jamison shakes his head.  "Not really.  It's an odd one, that's certain."


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 27, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> The Irishman nods and...



Will shakes his foggy head to try and regain some of his composure. "Yes, that unpleasentness. It be years ago. Wasn't even in country, and besides, what's a few more murders around 'ere?"

He took the envelope from McCarthy and turned it over in his hands, examining it. He tilted it towards the light to get a better look at the seal on the back of the letter, to see if he recognized it.

"Ya, I be knowing the Needle. On the Thames. Just two more questions for ye. 'ow much does I get paid, and what's this bloke look like?"

He took the box from McCarthy and gave it a cursory exam as well, shaking it for good measure.


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2004)

"I think the lady isn't too badly hurt, but she's had quite a knock to the head.  If you could help me move her, Mr Grantham, we'll let the officers get on with their work."  With Mr Grantham's help, Richard moves the young woman across to the other compartment, and does what he can for the bump on her head.  Of course, that's probably rather limited, given his lack of any supplies.

"Watch her, and let me know as soon as she come around."  He tells Mr Grantham.  "If you're worried for any reason, shout for me.  I'll be in the corridor talking with the police."

Richard makes his way out to where Jamison and Inspector Longtree stand talking.

"Dr Richard Hewett."  He introduces himself to the Inspector.  "Rather messy business, this.  The young lady doesn't seem to have been involved, as far as I can tell.  I think she hit her head on something when the train came to a stop.  As for the blind man, it would be worth drawing your own doctor's attention to his eyes, or rather lack of them.  The sockets still look rather... fresh, shall we say?  It can't be more than a couple of days since he lost his eyes, and a man in that condition shouldn't be walking around, let alone be active enough to be killing people."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 28, 2004)

Insp. Diggory said:
			
		

> "Well, no, actually -- it all happened in the dark."



Longtree nods.  "Should have guessed.  Still, I'll need you gents to come by the station a bit later, to fill out some paperwork and things.  I'll need to be bringing in those other two who were sitting near Cartwright.  He examines another business card fished from the briefcase.  "Wonder what our Mr. Cartwright was doing here rather than Mortlake or Brentford?  O-ho, what's this?"  He looks casually at the envelope Diggory found.  

Meanwhile, Grantham nods to the doctor and thanks him as he leaves the compartment for the corridor.

The four hear the sounds of another man approaching through the gravel.  Longtree walks over to the door of the train and leaps out.  He is speaking with a heavyset, fairly tall, bespectacled man with a grey beard and mustache and quite an impressive head of grey hair for a man who appears to be in his late 50s.

"Dr. Westcott," says Hewitt, identifying him.  "It's an honor, sir."

Westcott begins with a cursory examination of the two bodies, pausing on the blind man.  "How long did you say this man's been dead, Longtree?"

"Only moments, sir," the inspector replies.

"Hmm.  Interesting.  And perplexing."  He looks up towards the others of the group - where does Diggory know his voice from? - and Longtree.  "It would appear mild rigor mortis has set in.  Not severe by any means, but that should not be troubling a newly-dead corpse.  And this is highly unusual, as well," Westcott says, indicating the newly-vacant sockets.  "We'll need to be getting these bodies back to the mortuary to examine them more closely."  Obligingly, Longtree's men start carrying the corpses over to Dr. Westcott's carriage.

"You, Inspector Diggory," says Longtree, "I think we should pool our resources on this case.  I'll take the bodies to the mortuary."  He gestures toiwards the envelope in Diggory's hand.  "You and your men go see what you can learn from this Oldacre fellow.  Mayhap he can help solve this case."

Diggory: Intelligence check DC 12 to recognize the voice.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 28, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Sgt. Robinson said:
			
		

> "Yes, that unpleasentness. It be years ago. Wasn't even in country, and besides, what's a few more murders around 'ere?"




"Naught," McCarthy says.  "Naught.  Still..." he looks sad for a brief moment, and then continues.  "At any rate, this man at th' Needle'll be an elderly gent, mostlike.  Lookin' rather like an elder version of that Holmes feller up Marylebone way.  Tall, thin, big-nosed bloke."  He nods to himself.  "Aye, I'm sure Davey'll be sendin' Rowse."  He nods again, confirming his statement.  "Ye'll be paid a guinea on deliverin' this to Smythe."

The seal on the letter is a simple affair of white candle-wax pressed with McCarthy's thumb.  The box is rather oblong, and on shaking it, Sgt. Robinson hears several items rolling, vaguely heavily.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 28, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Naught," McCarthy says...



"Rowse.  Right then, I be off.  Back when I made the delivery for that guinea."  Will tipped his hat to McCarthy and headed for the door, the letter in his pocket and the package under his arm.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 28, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "Rowse.  Right then, I be off.  Back when I made the delivery for that guinea."




Robinson makes his way through streets he knows like the back of his hand, walking off his drunkeness.  Down Commercial Street, out Whitechapel High Street and eventually into the City and out of the squalid East End.  Past St. Paul's, up the Strand - getting into the even more fashionable West End, and finally to Cleopatra's Needle, rising off the riverbank.  A man sits on one of the sphinx-emblazoned benches at its base.  As Robinson approaches, he gets up, folds the paper he's been reading, and extends his hand.

"Jonas Rowse," he introduces himself.  McCarthy wasn't lying - the man does resemble an older version of the famous Sherlock Holmes.  "You have the deliveries for Mr. Smythe?  Excellent."

Jonas Rowse walks over to the wall at the edge of the bank, and begins descending the stairs towards the riverboat dock, indicating a metal door set in the dock wall.  

He pulls out a lantern, fumbles with a key, and casts the door open.  The space beyond is dark.  Rowse enters the doorway and rummages through a pile of junk to reveal a rough-hewn passage.  "Come on then, McCarthy should have told you Mr. Smythe likes his security."

The picture is Cleopatra's Needle.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 28, 2004)

Insp. Longtree said:
			
		

> "You, Inspector Diggory, I think we should pool our resources on this case.  I'll take the bodies to the mortuary."  He gestures towards the envelope in Diggory's hand.  "You and your men go see what you can learn from this Oldacre fellow.  Mayhap he can help solve this case."




Diggory nods.  "That sounds fine with me.  We'll get in contact with you when we know something."  _Blast!  I've heard Westcott's voice before, but where from?_  Drawing a blank, he shakes his head.  

*[Intelligence check against DC 12, roll of 5 on d20, +1 Int, total 6, failure]*

*OOC*: _If any of the others object to Diggory's willingness to work with Longtree, Jamison shrugs.  "I've not much choice, you know.  Same line of business and all.  Plus, what've we got to worry about?"  He smirks good-naturedly at this last._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 29, 2004)

Diggory, Shaw, Hewitt and Miller catch another train from Clapham to Victoria Station.  Once they disembark, they stroll the rest of the way through the pleasant Westminster streets, pausing briefly at Buckingham Palace.  Eventually they reach Jermyn Street, a respectable little thoroughfare near Piccadilly.  

At the head of the street, a young boy stands on the street corner, selling papers and crying out headlines.  "Mystery in Pimlico!" the boy shouts.  Stories of the bodies on the train couldn't be leaked already, could they?

The four men proceed along Jermyn Street until they reach No. 23, a simple rowhouse of two stories.  An iron gate along the side of the house leads into an alley.  

As they draw up to Oldacre's home, a man opens the garden gate and exits, heading for a carriage parked on the other side of the street.  He clutches a large black object of some sort.  He looks at the four, and breaks into a half-jog.

This guy's you, ShortAssassin.  It's a bit late, but here's a picture of Dr. Westcott.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 29, 2004)

*Sgt. Robinson*



			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Robinson makes his way through...



Will looked around to see if anyone was watching them enter the tunnel. Seeing no one, he turned and followed Rowse through the door, turning to close and latch it behind him. "So what does Mr. Smythe do exactly?" he asked Rowse. He tried to make a map in his mind of the turns in the tunnel, in case things went bad and he had to get back to the exit.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 29, 2004)

Nevermind, mis-post


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 30, 2004)

The story in the issue of the Times the boy is selling:

MYSTERY IN PIMLICO
Bizarre Find in the Post

Alerted by strange noises emanating from a parcel in his van, a railway guard last night discovered that it contained two unconscious children, a boy and a girl, neither of the pair more than a few months in age.

The Metropolitan Police are most interested in speaking to anyone who can shed any light on the matter.

The babies were both alive and the little the worse for wear after their ordeal, provisions having been made for their breathing.  They have been taken to Dr. Barnardo's in Flower-and-Dean Street, Whitechapel.  Anyone interested in aiding in the matter of their parentage should here apply.

The parcel was addressed to Mr Serge Verdain, Avebury, Wilts.  It had been sent from London.


----------



## Karl Green (May 30, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew reads the paper he mutters to himself "Hmm indeed, this is a strange story... and the poor children, well I must see if my parish can't do something for them..." as they walk towards the flat. When he sees the fellow trying to run off and acting a bit suspicious, he says to his companions "What's this all about? I like not the look of that chap, mishaps we should stop him? Hmm."


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 30, 2004)

Nodding at Pastor Miller, Jamison smiles.  "Right, then."  Diggory breaks into a run after the man.  "Say!  You!  Stop there.  Metropolitan Police!"


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2004)

"Yes, it's an odd occurrence, certainly.  Unfortunately, medicine offers us no way to trace a child's parentage."  Richard agrees with Andrew, then frowns on reading the address.  "Avebury?  Isn't that were they have a stone circle or something?  Makes one wonder just what might have been going on."

He looks up from the newspaper as Jamison runs off down the street in pursuit of the fleeing man.

"You know, people never used to run away when they saw me.  It's enough to make a fellow quite self-concious..."  He says dryly as he starts to jog after the two men.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 30, 2004)

As Inspector Diggory breaks into a run after the man, the carriage pulls out and clops off up Jermyn Street, heading towards Regent.  As the carriage pulls out, a man of foreign appearance, possibly an Arab or an Indian, reaches an arm out of the carriage and grabs at the black object the man who just came out of the garden is carrying.

The carriage is a plain black and has no identifying marks, although you can see from the fashion of it that it is a hearse.

Intelligence checks, DC 12.


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2004)

_(*OoC:* Intelligence check: 16 (roll) + 2 (INT) = 18)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 30, 2004)

Jarval: 



Spoiler



Serge Verdain was the man who sent Thomas Pellgraine the Devil's Foot...


----------



## Karl Green (May 31, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Intelligence check 10 +1 =11

Pastor Miller races after the inspector and tries to get a good look at the man grabbing the bag, also what kind of bag is it (just a suitcase, a medical bag, etc)

Spot check 16 +5 =21


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 31, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Pastor Miller...tries to get a good look at the man grabbing the bag, also what kind of bag is it...




You don't recognize the man, but you do manage to catch a good glimpse of him.  He is definitely an Indian.  You could likely identify him if you saw him again, as he has a distinguishing scar running down one cheek and a pale milky eye...

The parcel appears to be a large book draped in a black cloth or heavy paper.


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 31, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ... reaches an arm out of the carriage and grabs at the black object the man who just came out of the garden is carrying...



Will ran along side the carriage as it started away and did his best impression of a relay runner, smacking the parcel into the man's grasping hand.  He glanced behind him to see that the pack of men was now running towards him, and looked around for an escape.  Seeing a side road, he ducked down the road and tried to loose himself in the crowd.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (May 31, 2004)

As the carriage clops away, turning to go into Piccadilly Circus, Will turns and runs down Regent Street, plunging into the crowds of the well-dressed and well-to-do milling about the upscale shops.  If he can just outdistance his pursuers for a short time more, he could make his way into Waterloo Place and then easily lose them in St. James, ahead... What was Smythe mixed up in?

Will shoved his way through the crowd, upper class gentlemen muttering words better left for the ghettoes of the East End, and even some ladies doing likewise.  But at the cry of police from the lead pursuer, a constable pacing about nervously at the base of a church off to Will's right whips his head around.  "I say, stop, man!" he shouts.  He runs down the sidewalk after Will, reaching for his shoulders.

The Regent Street constable holds the ex-soldier until Diggory and his men arrive.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 31, 2004)

Diggory, slightly tired, arrives shortly thereafter.  "Thank you, Constable, if you'll just stay right here for a little bit, keep a hold of him."  He turns to the running man.  "Say now, why the hurry, sir?"


----------



## ShortAssassin (May 31, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> ..."Say now, why the hurry, sir?"



Will turned to Diggory "I don't know where ye be from, but where I be from if four strange men start chasing ye out of God's clear blue yonder, ye best be 'itting 'eels to street as quick as ye can".

Will shrugged out of the constable's grasp and looked at Diggory and his arriving friends.  "Now who the 'ell are ye, and why are ye chasin' me?!" he said, raising his voice a little.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 1, 2004)

*A good walk ruined*

Trevor was finally feeling like himself again.  His time back in London had made the horrible events at Pellgraine manor seem an unpleasant dream.  On a fine warm day he decided to walk down to Regent street and see about a new pipe.

Coming out of the tobacconist, he took note of a disturbance across the way.  There seemed to be some commotion in the crowd of shoppers there as a rough-looking man pushed through, but a constable apparently had the situation in hand.  He was about to walk on when he spotted Inspector Diggory emerge and confront the man as the constable held him.  A cold thrill passed through Trevors body as the horrors of Pellgraine Manor flashed before his eyes.  But curiosity got the better of his trepidation and he crossed the busy street.  Approaching the group, he saw nearly the entire company from his recent adventure.  He stopped a few yards away and nodded toward them, keeping silent to see what was transpiring.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew nods Trevor in greeting but watches this 'scruffy' fellow to make sure he doesn't try anything. He adds "What did you give that chap in the carriage?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 2, 2004)

Dr. Hewitt strolls over to where Trevor stands.  "Hullo.  How've you been since we last met?  Fine, I hope?  Seems we may need to question this...gentleman here."  He then gives Trevor a brief summation of the events so far.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 2, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> ..."What did you give that chap in the carriage?"



Will turned to the man, "I don't see 'ow that be any business of yers," he said gruffly.  He did a double take at the man's clothing and grabbed his forelock and nodded in a quick bob.  "Beggin' yer pardon Reverend.  Didn't see ye was a 'oly man."

Will turned to the constable.  "See 'ere sir.  I just be late making a delivery and these folk started chasin' me.  I don't be seein' what their problem be."  He then turned to his accusers.  "Make yer case quick like, or bugger off.  I gots things to be doin'."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Dr. Hewitt strolls over to where Trevor stands. "Hullo. How've you been since we last met? Fine, I hope? Seems we may need to question this...gentleman here." He then gives Trevor a brief summation of the events so far.



"Gentlemen, gentlemen, please..." Trevor says affably, waving his hands for calm. He claps a hand on the shoulder of the besieged fellow and says, "Give the chap some air." He turns to the man and continues, "My good man, I think what we've got here is a simple misunderstanding. If the inspector and these other gents want a word with you I'm sure they'd be more than willing to have it under civil circumstances." He smiles winningly and adds to them all, "My townhouse is nearby and I'd be glad to offer you all a cool something. Doesn't that sound better than standing out here making a spectacle of ourselves?"

[OOC: Diplomacy +8 if the constable needs convincing. The PCs are, of course, free to have their own opinions of the good Baron  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 2, 2004)

_Prior to the Baron's offer..._

"Well, then, I suppose it ought to suffice to say, sir, that my pursuit of you -- *our* pursuit of you, I suppose I ought to say -- comes in the course of an official Metropolitan Police investigation in relation to an ongoing case."  Diggory digs out his usual credentials (whatever form of identification he would happen to have).  "I'm Inspector Jamison O'Fingal Diggory.  May I ask your name, please?"

_In reaction to Baron Walsingham..._

"I don't much care, Baron, whether or not I make a spectacle of others during the course of my work."  Jamison grins.  "Hell, I don't imagine I care if I make a spectacle of myself, to be honest.  All the same, I accept your proposal and would, if asked, advise the gentleman to accept as well."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 2, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> _Prior to the Baron's offer..._
> 
> "Well, then, I suppose it ought to suffice to say, sir, that my pursuit of you -- *our* pursuit of you, I suppose I ought to say -- comes in the course of an official Metropolitan Police investigation in relation to an ongoing case." Diggory digs out his usual credentials (whatever form of identification he would happen to have). "I'm Inspector Jamison O'Fingal Diggory. May I ask your name, please?"



Will took the offered credentials and looked at them.  "Hmph.  And yer friends?  They all be inspectors with ye workin' on yer case?  Let's see some paper boys," he said, looking at the others.  "As for me, I be William Robinson, of no fixed address.  I be havin' no fancy papers though."

_In reaction to Baron Walsingham..._



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "I don't much care, Baron, whether or not I make a spectacle of others during the course of my work." Jamison grins. "Hell, I don't imagine I care if I make a spectacle of myself, to be honest. All the same, I accept your proposal and would, if asked, advise the gentleman to accept as well."



"Gentleman?"  Will feigned shock.  "I been upgraded from supposed criminal to gentleman.  Well bless my soul, thank ye sir!" he said with more than a little sarcasm.  "As for joinin' ye you somewhere private, I not be convinced yet that you won't garrote me soon as doors are closed.  Perhaps if ye explained a bit more your reason for stopping me?"  He looked around at the others, stopping at the baron.  "You be dressed pretty, but that don't mean spit to me.  I be needin' words of reason and explanation.  A man has a right, by God, to hear the charges against him."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 2, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "Gentleman?" Will feigned shock. "I been upgraded from supposed criminal to gentleman. Well bless my soul, thank ye sir!" he said with more than a little sarcasm. "As for joinin' ye you somewhere private, I not be convinced yet that you won't garrote me soon as doors are closed. Perhaps if ye explained a bit more your reason for stopping me?" He looked around at the others, stopping at the baron. "You be dressed pretty, but that don't mean spit to me. I be needin' words of reason and explanation. A man has a right, by God, to hear the charges against him."



Trevor sighs and replies, "The inspector and these other gentlemen are acquaintances of mine.  I don't know why they stopped you but I thought I'd do the decent thing and give you the opportunity to answer their questions in comfortable surroundings."  Trevor's eyes become steely as he returns Will's glare.  "If you'd rather do so in the cellar of a police station it's really no concern of mine."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 2, 2004)

Sgt. Robinson said:
			
		

> "Hmph.  And yer friends?  They all be inspectors with ye workin' on yer case?  Let's see some paper boys,"



"Not inspectors as such," says Hewitt.  "I'm a doctor, Mr. Shaw here's an adventurer, and you've already met Rev. Miller and Baron Walsingham."



> "As for joinin' ye you somewhere private, I not be convinced yet that you won't garrote me soon as doors are closed.  Perhaps if ye explained a bit more your reason for stopping me?



"Supposed criminal?  For my part, I was under the impression that we weren't formally suspecting you of anything, just wished to question you."  Richard chuckles.  "No, you have our word we won't be strangling you or any such unsavoury thing."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 2, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Supposed criminal? For my part, I was under the impression that we weren't formally suspecting you of anything, just wished to question you." Richard chuckles. "No, you have our word we won't be strangling you or any such unsavoury thing."



Finally hearing some reassurance from one of these fellows, Will looked at Hewitt.  "I suppose ye all look too fancy to be gettin' any blood on yer clothes anyhow.  A'right, I will come with ye to this fella's," he pointed at the Baron "'ouse and answer some questions.  But I tells ye, if I gets a feelin' I don't like, I be leavin'."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 2, 2004)

Will Robinson said:
			
		

> "I been upgraded from supposed criminal to gentleman. Well bless my soul, thank ye sir!"




"No one has accused you of any crimes, Mr. Robinson.  In case you would like to hear it from my mouth as well, I have no intention of strangling you or otherwise causing you harm.  You might have information that could help us solve a murder.  If you do, we'd all appreciate your assistance.  Again, no one here is accusing you of any crimes.  My apologies for being brusque -- my line of work doesn't always bring out our most pleasant or polite selves, I'm afraid."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2004)

"Very well," Trevor says.  "If you'll all come this way, my townhouse is only a few blocks."  He turns on his heel and starts smartly down the pavement.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 3, 2004)

The constable goes about his business as the company, numbering six now, walk down the street and around the corner to Baron Walsingham's house.  Along the way, they chat idly about harmless things like the weather and the cricket game they saw that morning.  Passing another paperboy selling his wares, the six eventually come to Trevor's house.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 3, 2004)

"Cooper!" Trevor calls as they enter.  "Cooper!  Ah, there you are my good man.  We've five guests for lunch.  Get Millie started on it would you?  We'll be in the drawing room."  Once Cooper has taken hats and canes, Trevor leads the way to a comfortable withdrawing room furnished with a leather davenport and several chairs graced with lace antimacassars.  "Please, gentlemen, have a seat."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 4, 2004)

"I suppose we should allow the inspector to tell our little tale," Dr. Hewitt says as he sits.  "I saw an odd story in the paper today.  Perhaps you've seen that story about that dreadful affair down in Pimlico, with the babies in the post and all?  Dr. Verdain was mentioned in the article," he says.  "The same man in all those letters of Mr. Pellgraine's.  Quite unusual.  Apparently he's in Avebury."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 4, 2004)

Diggory nods, removes his jacket, and sits down.  He rubs his eyes thoughtfully before he begins.  "We had been at a cricket match out near Chiswick.  While we were waiting for a train, a man, one Horatio Cartwright, approached us -- he recognized Mr. Shaw.  When he got on the train, a blind man sat down in the same cubicle as him.  The train neared Chapham.  As it entered the tunnel -- do you know the tunnel, Mr. Robinson? -- there was a cry in the dark, a thud, and then the emergency brakes.  To make the story short, both men, Cartwright and the blind man, were dead, Cartwright's hand on the brake and the blind man's hand on a knife in Cartwright's chest.  A letter in Cartwright's pocket was addressed to 'J. Oldacre Esq., 23 Jermyn Street, Westminster.'  We were headed there to investigate when you dashed out with that package."  Diggory shrugs and leans back in his chair.  "I think you see the basis of our concern, Mr. Robinson."

*OOC*: _Right now, Diggory is intentionally leaving out the bit about the blind man's eyes -- if any of the others try to bring it up, he interrupts firmly yet politely.  The inspector doesn't believe right now that it's of any benefit to bring it up to Robinson._


----------



## JimAde (Jun 4, 2004)

"If the police have the name and address of this Verdain character, have they picked him up yet?" Trevor asks.  "Those letters were written, what, 50 years ago?  I had assumed he was long dead.  Either he must be ancient by now, or it's a different Verdain.  Son or grandson, perhaps?"

[OOC: Has Trevor ever heard of anyone else by that name?  Probably not if he's just a random doctor in Avebury, but you never know.]


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 4, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory nods, removes his jacket, and sits down.._._



Robinson raised his bushy eyebrows "Stabbed by a blind man? That be one 'ell of a lucky shot if yer askin' me. But who do ye think started it? Was it the blind man stabbin' at Mr... Cartwright that caused Cartwright to pull the brake, or was Cartwright to start somethin' by pullin' the brake and then gettin' stabbed by the blind man in return? Or was it somebody else in the mix, doing both and settin' it up to look that way?" Robinson looked around at the group. "Was there anyone else in there with them?"

"As for our scrappin' earlier, I apologize. Like I said, where I be from, ye run first, ask questions later when ye's bein' chased by strangers. I see now ye had legitimate reason to be givin' chase."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 4, 2004)

Sgt. Robinson said:
			
		

> "Was there anyone else in there with them?"



Dr. Hewitt speaks up.  "There were, but I highly doubt they had anything to do with it.  A young man named Ben Grantham and a young lady.  The lady had fainted dead away when the train came to a halt."  He clears his throat.  "As to the order of what happened, I'm afraid it seems impossible to say.  Everything happened in the dark." He pauses.  "What _was_ that you had when you came out of Oldacre's?  Have you any idea?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 6, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "If the police have the name and address of this Verdain character, have they picked him up yet?"




"I'm sure they've at least questioned him, if not arrested him already," Dr. Hewitt continues.  "Standard procedure, is it not, Inspector Diggory?  Perhaps it is a different Verdain.  He would be... well, extremely aged, as you say."  

Trevor doesn't know anyone named Verdain, outside of France, anyway.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 6, 2004)

Diggory nods.  "If they haven't questioned or arrested him yet, we have far, far greater problems on our hands."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 6, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ... "What _was_ that you had when you came out of Oldacre's? Have you any idea?"



"It was a book," Robinson looked around uneasily and with a hint of shame colouring his cheeks.  "I was to be paid to be bringin' it to someone.  And I did just that.  That's what I be givin' the man in the carriage."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 6, 2004)

Hewitt nods, and just then, Trevor's butler appears and announces that dinner is ready.  The six go into the dining room and sit down to a fine meal of mutton chops.  Over dinner, they make small talk, listening to stories about Robinson's time in India and Afghanistan.

"After dinner, I move that we go back to this Oldacre fellow's house and see what light he can shed on this morning's events," Pastor Miller states as they eat.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 7, 2004)

"That sounds good to me."  Diggory raises an eyebrow and grins as a thought occurs to him.  "Are you a curious man, Mr. Robinson?  If you are, you might as well come with us.  I, at least, believe that you deserve to know what you've gotten yourself involved in."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 7, 2004)

"I agree," Trevor offers.  "I'm afraid we're too many for my carriage, though.  We'll have to get a Hansom as well unless it's within walking distance."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 7, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "That sounds good to me." Diggory raises an eyebrow and grins as a thought occurs to him. "Are you a curious man, Mr. Robinson? If you are, you might as well come with us. I, at least, believe that you deserve to know what you've gotten yourself involved in."



Robinson nodded.  "I will be doin' just that I think.  I don't like bein' in the dark."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 7, 2004)

Baron Walsingham said:
			
		

> "We'll have to get a Hansom as well unless it's within walking distance."




"The house is only around the corner from where we met you," Hewitt says as the others gather their things.  The six take an even shorter route, however, through St. James' Square and up York Street.  This brings them out almost directly opposite Oldacre's house.

Arriving at the narrow rowhome, Diggory raps on the door smartly with its large brass knocker.  There is no answer.  After a few moments, the inspector tries another knock.  There is still no answer, even after he calls "Police!" to give the knock urgency.  He hesitantly reaches for the latch.  The door is unlocked, and swings open easily.

The six are standing in a short hallway which veers to the right sharply.  At the corner is a doorway which leads into a kitchen.  On their right is another door, which hangs ajar a bit.  A window on the west wall hangs open.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 8, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Andrew tries to look around from where they are standing to make sure there is nothing 'amiss' before advancing forther into the estate...

Spot check roll 4 +5 =9

...he then says, in a low voice "Well gentelmen, what say you now?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 8, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Spot check roll 4 +5 =9




Miller doesn't see anything particularly out of the ordinary.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 8, 2004)

"Well it's no good lurking about here all day," Trevor says.  "Let's have a look about."  He steps over to the slightly open door and takes a peek inside.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 8, 2004)

A large brick fireplace dominates the wall to Trevor's right as he pokes his head into the room.  At the end of the room fronting onto Jermyn Street are two tightly shuttered windows with heavy drapes.  The walls are taken up with bookshelves, crammed full of books of every size and description.  A large space is empty on one of the shelves, evidently where the book Robinson had originally lay.  A table sits in the middle of the room, a few books lying on it.

Trevor idly strolls over to the table and looks at the books on the table.  One lies open - it is Lectures on the Origins of Religion as Illustrated by Celtic Heathendom, by Sir John Rhys.  The others are Kepler's Concerning the More Certain Fundamentals of Astrology and Secrets of the Pre-Adamites Revealed, no author given.

Jim, make a Spot roll for Trevor.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 9, 2004)

"Walsingham, have you found anything?"  Diggory pulls out his revolver and pokes his head into the kitchen as he asks this.  If nothing's amiss in the kitchen, he looks out the window before following Trevor.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 9, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Walsingham, have you found anything?" Diggory pulls out his revolver and pokes his head into the kitchen as he asks this. If nothing's amiss in the kitchen, he looks out the window before following Trevor.



"Looks like the study," the baron calls back.  "Some interesting reading in here."


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 9, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Pastor Miller follows Trevor into the study and looks around a bit, keeping a eye out for anything amiss...

Spot roll 16 +5 =21


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 9, 2004)

Nothing catches Diggory's eye as out-of-place in the kitchen.  He walks back towards the door Trevor entered, pausing briefly to look out the opened window.  It looks out into a narrow passage leading from the street into the garden.  Immediately opposite, he can see the brick walls of No. 22.

Dr. Hewitt enters the room, followed by Sgt. Robinson.  He walks over and leafs through the book that lies open, finding an underlined passage:

There still survives in some parts of England traditions of a spirit or faery called Dulcarnon, who bears a resemblance to the Roman Silvanus, or Pan.  In olden times, the Dulcarnon was venerated by the Druids, who knew him as Cernunnos; it is said now that he sleeps under Silbury Hill, where he was banished by the wizard Merlin.  It is said that he will one day return...  

"Silbury Hill?" he asks of no one in particular.  "Isn't that near Avebury?"

Miller also strolls into the room, scanning the walls, taking note of a cardboard box on one of the bookcases.  He brings it to the table and finds a white label on the top reading 'John McCarthy, Chandler, 26 Dorset Street, Spitalfields'.  Robinson looks at the label, a look of recognition on his face.

All four take note of an old, stale, rotten odor.  It seems to be emanating from the fireplace.  

I went ahead and rolled Trevor's Spot check.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 10, 2004)

Diggory frowns.  "What the devil is that?," he whispers to no one in particular as he starts to inspect the fireplace.

*[Search check, roll of 15 on d20, +5 Search, total 20]
[Spot check, roll of 6 on d20, +6 Spot, total 12]*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

As Diggory nears the fireplace, he can tell that he has definitely found the source of the smell.  It is nearly overpowering, and as he covers his nose with his shirt-sleeve and cautiously peers up into the fireplace, he places it.  The stench of decaying flesh.  He can see nothing that might be causing the odor, though.  He can, however, see a bit of light (from another fireplace, presumably) about 15 feet up the chimney-shaft, on the second floor of the house.

"John McCarthy...that's the bloke I met earlier," Robinson says, half to himself.

"Dorset Street.  I say, Inspector Diggory, wasn't one of those horrid Ripper murders there?" asks Dr. Hewitt, looking at the box Miller put on the table.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 10, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ...Miller also strolls into the room, scanning the walls, taking note of a cardboard box on one of the bookcases. He brings it to the table and finds a white label on the top reading 'John McCarthy, Chandler, 26 Dorset Street, Spitalfields'. Robinson looks at the label, a look of recognition on his face...



Robinson's curiousity gets the better of him as he starts to open the box, anxious to see what is inside. "Hmm, this be interestin'. I have recent worked for this fellow. I be wonderin' what of his be inside?" He half turns towards Diggory to see what can be found in the fireplace.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Robinson's curiousity gets the better of him as he starts to open the box, anxious to see what is inside...




The box is full of candles - plain, thin white candles, like the ones used in church services.  There are 36 of them in here, by a quick count.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 10, 2004)

Dr. Hewitt said:
			
		

> "Dorset Street. I say, Inspector Diggory, wasn't one of those horrid Ripper murders there?"




"Dorset Street?"  Jamison nods.  "Yes.  That was the last one."  He shudders as he gets closer to the chimney, covering his mouth with his sleeve.  He peers up the chimney, poking around as he speaks.  "Mary Kelly.  Irish prostitute.  The bastard left her all over the room.  I'll never forget it as long as I live.  Simply gruesome.  They took her heart and the rest of the viscera clear --  Bloody hell! -- We need to check the second floor."

He starts to head up to the second floor before he turns to Robinson.  "Are you armed, Mr. Robinson?"  If he isn't, Diggory offers him his Bowie knife, saying, "Better to be safe."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 10, 2004)

"I'll have a look about down here," Trevor offers, holding a handkerchief over his mouth and nose.  He leaves the study and goes deeper into the house.

[OOC: Just making a cursory Search of the ground floor.  Search +1, Spot +0]


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 10, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> ...He starts to head up to the second floor before he turns to Robinson. "Are you armed, Mr. Robinson?" If he isn't, Diggory offers him his Bowie knife, saying, "Better to be safe."



Robinson patted his coat over his revolver.  "Aye, I be armed.  What be the matter with the chimney?  A dead pigeon, or perhaps some boy who'll never collect his shillin' for the work he done?"  He half smiled at his morose joke.  "I guess we should be seein' for sure to put minds at ease."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 10, 2004)

double post.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 10, 2004)

Diggory and Robinson, respective pistols at the ready, creep up the stairs to the second floor.  A hallway turns sharply and doubles back on itself from where they stand.  Two doors are along the hall, while at the end is a brick flue, flanked by a closed door - the second fireplace Diggory saw must be on the other side of the door.  The rotten smell is stronger here.

Downstairs, Trevor, Hewitt and Miller search the bottom floor.  The rotten smell they noted in the study is now beginning to spread throughout the house.  The three find that the kitchen is the only other room on the ground floor.  Hewitt and Miller go out to search through the overgrown garden in the back, while Trevor searches the kitchen and finds a newspaper lying on the floor.  Picking it up, he finds that it is dated 28 June, nearly two weeks ago.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 10, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

[occ](how long would it take to Take 20 to search the backyard? How about Take 10? If possible Pastor Miller will take 10 to do a quick search of the backyard and then if there is time, take 20 to do a complete search)[/occ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 11, 2004)

Miller walks along, running his eyes through the overgrowth.  Hewitt does likewise on the opposite side of the yard.  All you initially see, other than tangled weeds and tree roots, is the occasional piece of scrap lumber or various tools that have been discarded.  Evidently, Mr. Oldacre wasn't the neatest man.  After a few minutes, Miller stoops and picks up a bizarre device - a plain metal cylinder, about five inches long.  A stylized serpent is coiled around the object.  It has a strange texture, and is somewhat greasy to the touch.

12 minutes to take 20.  While it would normally take 24 minutes, I've assumed you can do it quicker, since Dr. Hewitt's also in the yard and you and he can split the search.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 11, 2004)

Diggory motions for Robinson to stop.  He then takes a moment to listen, just in case.

*[Listen check, roll of 8 on d20, +2 Wis (unskilled), total 10]*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 11, 2004)

Diggory stops and listens, but hears nothing from within the room.  His revolver held at the ready, he cautiously places his hand on the knob, only to find that the door won't open.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 11, 2004)

"It's stuck," Diggory says quietly.  Shaking his head, he turns to Robinson, "I suppose we could always kick the door down.  Or something to that effect.  Any suggestions?"


----------



## JimAde (Jun 11, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Downstairs, Trevor, Hewitt and Miller search the bottom floor. The rotten smell they noted in the study is now beginning to spread throughout the house. The three find that the kitchen is the only other room on the ground floor. Hewitt and Miller go out to search through the overgrown garden in the back, while Trevor searches the kitchen and finds a newspaper lying on the floor. Picking it up, he finds that it is dated 28 June, nearly two weeks ago.



Trevor walks into the garden.  Seeing Hewitt and Miller searching through the plants he takes note of the garden's state. 

[OOC: Does it look like it hasn't been tended for a couple of weeks?  Would I reprimand my gardener if he let it get into this condition? ]


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 11, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "It's stuck," Diggory says quietly. Shaking his head, he turns to Robinson, "I suppose we could always kick the door down. Or something to that effect. Any suggestions?"



"Whether we be kickin' down this door or try another, I don't know.  Maybe a quick look through any unlocked doors be a better thing to do."  Robinson moved down the hall to the next door and shook its knob to see if it was also locked.









*OOC:*


So there are three doors up here?  Or two?


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 11, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Trevor walks into the garden.  Seeing Hewitt and Miller searching through the plants he takes note of the garden's state.




Pastor Miller calls Trevor and Hewitt over to look at the metal cylinder says "What do you make it this lads?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 12, 2004)

Robinson swings a door open, and sees beyond an empty bedroom, the bed neatly made.

*Jim:* Indeed, the garden does look as if it's gone untended.  You're sure you would reprimand your gardener very severely, and quite possibly fire him. 
*ShortAssassin:* Three doors up here.  Two along the wall and the one Diggory's at.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 12, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Pastor Miller calls Trevor and Hewitt over to look at the metal cylinder says "What do you make it this lads?"



Trevor approaches the pastor noting, "There's been noone about for a couple of weeks by the look of things.  I found an old newspaper and this garden's a fright."  Examining the cylinder he says, "Could just be an ugly paperweight.  Any moving parts?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 12, 2004)

"Anything there?" Diggory asks as he checks the other door.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 12, 2004)

Diggory casts open the other door - it's a bathroom.  From the window, he can see Miller, Hewitt, and Baron Walsingham in the forest - sorry, garden - clustered around something.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 12, 2004)

"Nothing in here," Diggory says to Robinson, blushing slightly.  "Shall we go get the others or take this door down?"


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 12, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Nothing in here," Diggory says to Robinson, blushing slightly. "Shall we go get the others or take this door down?"



Robinson whirled his arms around to limber them up a bit.  "Let's be takin' 'er down.  I want to see what be on the other side.  If it be important enough, we can get the others."  He stepped back, sizing up the door, ready to put shoulder to wood.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 12, 2004)

Diggory and Robinson lower their shoulders, and hurl themselves towards the door.  After two or three goes, the door breaks down.  Now open to the air, a concentrated blast of the foul smell wafts over you.  The two men now fairly expect what they find in the room...

On a bed in the corner lies the body of an old man, evidently in a state of decay for quite some time.  There seems to have been an effort to cover the smell, as a mass of rags were stuffed against the seam at the bottom of the door and there seems to have been an attempt to stop up the fireplace, as well.

Papers are scattered madly across the floor.  A table rests against the wall nearest the windows.  Some objects are lying on it.

Both make Will saves, DC 7.  Good thing about being a policeman and a soldier, you're used to this kind of thing.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 13, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Both make Will saves, DC 7. Good thing about being a policeman and a soldier, you're used to this kind of thing.



Will: 7 + 2 = 9

Robinson quickly puts his hand up to his nose to block the smell.  His nose safely stoppered, he moved to search around the room, looking at the papers nears his feet.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

What of Oldacre's papers Robinson can see are mostly inquiries to various booksellers in London and its suburbs, and a number of letters from an Elias Cartwright, whose address is listed as 2 Church Street, Mortlake.  As this the same as Horatio's, it's likely this is his father or brother.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 13, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Trevor approaches the pastor noting, "There's been noone about for a couple of weeks by the look of things.  I found an old newspaper and this garden's a fright."  Examining the cylinder he says, "Could just be an ugly paperweight.  Any moving parts?"




Looking closely, you can see a circular seam on the end of the cylinder.

Sorry!  Forgot to reply to your actions.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 14, 2004)

Diggory gags at the smell.

*[Will save, roll of 1 on d20, +4 Will, total 5]*

*OOC*: _If he can act, he'll check out the objects on the table._


----------



## JimAde (Jun 14, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Looking closely, you can see a circular seam on the end of the cylinder.
> 
> Sorry! Forgot to reply to your actions.



"Does the end screw off, perhaps?" Trevor suggests.  "Or perhaps there's a catch involving the snake.  I've seen some deuced clever boxes from the orient."

[OOC: No problem.  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 14, 2004)

Diggory strides over to the table, nearly retching.  On the table are two objects.  One is a box, identical in size and shape to the one found downstairs in the study.  It has the same address on it, John McCarthy of Dorset Street.  This box contains only five candles.  The other object is a small silver dish, with a "bowl" on top and a loop on one side, a candle-holder.  It's evidently been well-used, as melted wax from several candles has accumulated on it.

Meanwhile, in the garden, Trevor begins an examination of the metal cylinder, looking for some way to open it.  He tries to unscrew it, but that's all for naught; then he presses various points on the serpent carving, and again, it fails to open.  Finally, he idly twirls it between his fingers, and finds that his thumbnail slips into a groove on its bottom.  When it does, a long metal blade comes out of the top.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 14, 2004)

"More of the (_cough_) same things.  (_cough_) What do you have (_cough_) over (_cough_) there?"  Diggory, his handkerchief over his mouth, steadies and calms himself as he waits for Robinson's answer.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 14, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "More of the (_cough_) same things. (_cough_) What do you have (_cough_) over (_cough_) there?" Diggory, his handkerchief over his mouth, steadies and calms himself as he waits for Robinson's answer.



Robinson looked over at Diggory with his coughing fits and smiled a small smile.  "Looks to be correspondence with some book stores and some letters to a Mr.... Cartwright?"  Robinson looked over at Diggory.  "And what do ye be 'avin' there?  More bloody candles?"


----------



## JimAde (Jun 14, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, in the garden, Trevor begins an examination of the metal cylinder, looking for some way to open it. He tries to unscrew it, but that's all for naught; then he presses various points on the serpent carving, and again, it fails to open. Finally, he idly twirls it between his fingers, and finds that his thumbnail slips into a groove on its bottom. When it does, a long metal blade comes out of the top.



"Ah!" Trevor barks, startled, as he nearly drops the thing.  "Well, that's interesting."  He shifts his grip on the device, holding it like a knife.  "Lucky I didn't skewer myself on it," he says idly as he examines the blade.  "Hell of a thing to leave lying about in the garden.  I'm surprised it's not rusted shut."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 15, 2004)

Diggory and Robinson, in the room upstairs with the body, hear a knocking at the door.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 15, 2004)

*OOC*: _The door downstairs?_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, sorry.  Shoulda specified...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 15, 2004)

Diggory looks at Robinson.  "I'll warn the others.  I trust ye to do what ye think is best."  Moving to the bathroom, he opens the window and whistles to get the attention of the folks in the yard.  Once this is accomplished, he says in a harsh whisper, "The front door!"  He then quickly moves to a position at the top of the stairs where he can see down, but hopefully can't be seen, revolver at the ready.

*OOC*: _Just in case..._
*[Hide check, roll of 19 on d20, +1 Dex (unskilled), total 20]
[Move Silently check, roll of 15 on d20, +1 Dex (unskilled), total 16]*


----------



## JimAde (Jun 15, 2004)

"Um..." Trevor says uncertainly, "Here!" He hands the odd thing to Pastor Miller (blunt end first) and strides quickly back into the house. He makes his way to the front door, assuming his best "in charge" persona. He pauses at the door to allow the others to get into whatever position they choose.

[OOC: is there a sidelight or other way to see who is at the door without opening it?]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 16, 2004)

Diggory ventures partway down the stairs and sits on his haunches, pistol held ready.  Trevor enters the hall through the kitchen and slowly approaches the front door, pausing a moment to peer out the narrow window to the side.  Standing on the step to the house is Inspector Longtree.

"It's alright, it's Longtree," Trevor half-shouts up to Diggory.  Almost as soon as he opens the door, Longtree strides in and closes the door behind him.  "So, have you lads... aughh!" he says, covering his nose.  "All these years on the force, you never quite get used to that smell, do you, Jamison?"  He pauses to compose himself and warily uncovers his nose.  "Any case, Dr. Westcott'll be wanting to see you whenever possible.  He found some... _unusual_ things when he was checkin' out that blind fellow.  As I was saying, have you lads found anything here?"


----------



## JimAde (Jun 16, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Diggory ventures partway down the stairs and sits on his haunches, pistol held ready. Trevor enters the hall through the kitchen and slowly approaches the front door, pausing a moment to peer out the narrow window to the side. Standing on the step to the house is Inspector Longtree.
> 
> "It's alright, it's Longtree," Trevor half-shouts up to Diggory. Almost as soon as he opens the door, Longtree strides in and closes the door behind him. "So, have you lads... aughh!" he says, covering his nose. "All these years on the force, you never quite get used to that smell, do you, Jamison?" He pauses to compose himself and warily uncovers his nose. "Any case, Dr. Westcott'll be wanting to see you whenever possible. He found some... _unusual_ things when he was checkin' out that blind fellow. As I was saying, have you lads found anything here?"



"Vicar!" the baron calls.  "Come show the inspector what you found in the garden!"  He addresses the inspector as he waits for Pastor Miller. "Some kind of spring-loaded knife contraption.  Damnedest thing," he says.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 16, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "Some kind of spring-loaded knife contraption.  Damnedest thing," he says.




"Hmm," says Longtree thoughtfully.  "About so long?" he holds his fingers apart.  "Ahh," he says as Pastor Miller approaches through the hall.  He reaches out and takes the knife and appraises it carefully.  He nods to himself.  "I assume from the smell Mr. Oldacre's not in any shape to speak to us?  This knife is... well, to be frank, it's the second one I've seen today."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 16, 2004)

Diggory relaxes.  "Get used to it?  I should hope not.  If I ever get used to it, I'll be rather worried about the state of affairs in the world."  Diggory listens quietly to the conversation about the knife.  When appropriate, he notes the body upstairs as well as the white candles.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 17, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Hmm," says Longtree thoughtfully. "About so long?" he holds his fingers apart. "Ahh," he says as Pastor Miller approaches through the hall. He reaches out and takes the knife and appraises it carefully. He nods to himself. "I assume from the smell Mr. Oldacre's not in any shape to speak to us? This knife is... well, to be frank, it's the second one I've seen today."



The baron waits a moment expectantly, then says smoothly, "Elucidate, my good man."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 17, 2004)

Robinson had moved to the side of the body and given in a good visual inspection, looking for any obvious signs as to the cause of death.  Finished his look over, and hearing everyone's voices from downstairs, he cracked the bedroom window to try and air out the smell then heads downstairs to join the others.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 17, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Pastor Miller says a quick prayer over the departed, and then stays towards the back of the group and takes in the room with a quick glace to see if there is anything out of the ordinary...

Spot roll 8 +5 =13


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 18, 2004)

Longtree looks distraught when Diggory mentions the discovery of Oldacre's body.  He nods slightly.  "As I thought, but... I rather hoped we could get some information out of Mr Oldacre here about what's going on..."  As Diggory continues, he takes on a puzzled look.  "Candles... perplexing.  This is the John McCarthy of Spitalfields?  The same one you lads from Whitechapel dealt with back during the Terror?  Perhaps he deserves a good talking-to, as well."



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> The baron waits a moment expectantly, then says smoothly, "Elucidate, my good man."



"We didn't have a really good chance to take note of it before," he hefts the knife in his hand, "but this is the exact same kind of dagger that killed Mr Cartwright.  I'd wager that whoever this blind man was working for is the same man who killed Mr Oldacre.  Or maybe the blind man was working _for_ Oldacre?"



			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Robinson had moved to the side of the body and given in a good visual inspection, looking for any obvious signs as to the cause of death.  Finished his look over, and hearing everyone's voices from downstairs, he cracked the bedroom window to try and air out the smell then heads downstairs to join the others.



There's a small puncture wound in the side of the body's neck, over the jugular.  The wound is a bit smaller than a coin.

Robinson descends to the first floor.  "Who might you be?" Longtree asks.



			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Pastor Miller says a quick prayer over the departed, and then stays towards the back of the group and takes in the room with a quick glace to see if there is anything out of the ordinary...



There seems to be nothing out of the ordinary.

"Well," says Longtree.  "I reckon we may as well take a look-see what Mr Cartwright's letter said, ehh?  Maybe some clues in there.  Do you still have it, Diggory?"


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 18, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Robinson descends to the first floor. "Who might you be?" Longtree asks.



Robinson introduced himself to Longtree.  Before he could join in any discussion, he noticed the queer dagger.  "That looks to be what punctured the man upstairs.  Little round 'ole, neat as you please, right 'ere", Robinson pointed to his own neck where the corpse's wound was.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 18, 2004)

Insp. Longtree said:
			
		

> "Candles... perplexing. This is the John McCarthy of Spitalfields? The same one you lads from Whitechapel dealt with back during the Terror? Perhaps he deserves a good talking-to, as well."




"Wait.  McCarthy?  Owned the lodging houses in Miller's Court.  A bully.  And possibly sleeping with Mary Kelly, am I right?"  Diggory nods.  "Yes, we probably ought to talk a little with him."



			
				Insp. Longtree said:
			
		

> "I reckon we may as well take a look-see what Mr Cartwright's letter said, ehh? Maybe some clues in there. Do you still have it, Diggory?"




"The letter? Yes."  Diggory offers it to Longtree.  "Would ye like to read it or shall I?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

"Ha, I thought it looked familiar."  Richard says as Longtree elucidates about the knife.

"I'll assume that the rather ripe odour is coming from Mr. Oldacre?  Do you want we to look at the body, or should I leave it to the proper authorities?"  The question is simultaneously addressed to both of the Inspectors.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 19, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "That looks to be what punctured the man upstairs.  Little round 'ole, neat as you please, right 'ere"



In turn, Longtree introduces himself.  He grins a bit.  "You've got the sound of one born and bred in Whitechapel itself, you do.  A victim of foul play, I suspected as much when the reverend here showed me the knife.  As to your questions, doctor, I've some men stationed nearby, I'll bring them in to keep watch on the house whilst we go speak with Dr. Westcott.  You're more than welcome to take a look at the body if you like."



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "The letter? Yes."  Diggory offers it to Longtree.  "Would ye like to read it or shall I?"



"I'll let you do the honors, Inspector Diggory, as you _are_ the one who found this bit of information."

My honoured friend Jeremiah,

By the time you read this I fear I shall be dead.  The time has come to act.  E.I.E.C.E.T. means to raise the Dulcarnon, with incalculable consequences.  He has boasted much in his converse with me, and I fear I may know too much, and be thereby a hindrance to his plans.  You must hide or otherwise dispose of the Kircher.  By now Horatio should have likewise destroyed the Green Man, if all has gone well.  Go quickly, my friend, and beware of blind men who are not who they seem.

E. Cartwright

After Diggory reads the letter, Longtree opens the door back up and lets out a shrill whistle.  Two constables appear at the door shortly.  

"I'm taking these fellows down to Walton Street to speak with Dr. Westcott.  Is he still there?"  After the constables nod, Longtree continues.  "I fear there's been foul play afoot in this house, lads.  Stay here until I get back and make sure nobody tampers with the scene."

He turns back towards the group.  "Come on, then."

Karl: make a Wisdom check for Pastor Miller.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 19, 2004)

*Pastor Miller*

Wisdom check 19 +3 =22... oh yea


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 19, 2004)

Longtree and the others exit Oldacre's house, heading for the Walton Street police station.  As soon as his feet touch the pavement, however, Miller freezes momentarily, his eyes shut.

(Karl only) 



Spoiler



It's as if a strong electrical current was passing under the pavement... you feel a slight warmth from the ground, the feeling of something, some force, _flowing_... like an electric pulse is the best you can describe it.  It holds your feet in place for a moment, and after a few seconds, it subsides again.



"What's wrong with your friend there?" Longtree asks, gesturing towards Miller.

"It... it's nothing," Miller answers.  "A momentary touch of vertigo is all.  Let's go, then."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 19, 2004)

Diggory cocks his head at Miller, curiously, but shrugs when the pastor excuses it as vertigo.  Stranger things have happened.  As they continue along, the inspector has a moment of clarity.  "Frater EIECET! -- didn't Thomas Pelgraine mention him before, promising us that we'd meet him?  The question then is what in God's name is the Dulcarnon?"  Somehow Diggory suspects that he'd probably rather not know the answer.  His youthful interest in the occult is being rewarded tenfold, but that may not be a good thing.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2004)

"Ah, no, if you've got men to guard the place, I think I'll leave it to the better trained eye of one of your own doctors."  Richard replies to Longtree, if anything a little relived not to be required to examine a rotting body.  "And besides, by the sounds of things Mr Robinson has found the likely cause of death."

As they leave the house, Richard turns to Diggory.

"Probably more your field of expertise than mine, but isn't there a stone circle down at Avebury?  What with Verdain appearing down in that part of the country, and the note about Silbury Hill, it might bare further investigation."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 19, 2004)

"I remember my grandmum telling me stories of the Dulcarnon when I was just a young fellow.  Average sorts of stories.  Some sort of man-of-the-woods who was supposed to come take away bad children.  A bogey, but I take it this I Sit fellow believes it to be true."  Longtree turns.  "Thomas Pellgraine?  Who on Earth's that?  Sounds as if he may be mixed up in all this Cartwright-Oldacre business."  

Make some Wisdom checks, all, DC 17. 

Kajamba: I see you've read up on Jack.  Not everyone would know who John McCarthy was, and even fewer take note of the hint of suspicion about him you cited.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 20, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "I remember my grandmum telling me stories of the Dulcarnon when I was just a young fellow. Average sorts of stories. Some sort of man-of-the-woods who was supposed to come take away bad children. A bogey, but I take it this I Sit fellow believes it to be true." Longtree turns. "Thomas Pellgraine? Who on Earth's that? Sounds as if he may be mixed up in all this Cartwright-Oldacre business."
> 
> Make some Wisdom checks, all, DC 17.
> 
> Kajamba: I see you've read up on Jack. Not everyone would know who John McCarthy was, and even fewer take note of the hint of suspicion about him you cited.



"Well that jibes with the Green Man," Trevor observes.  "He's shown his leafy face all through history."  He chuckles, "In fact, there's a great, leering one in our chapel at Walsingham.  I always thought he looked as though he were yawning at the vicar's sermon."

[OOC: Wisdom check 8 (+0).  Ack!  I'd like to roll decent just once!  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 20, 2004)

Diggory lets Longtree's question about Pellgraine hang (he's already said too much, likely), hoping that Trevor's bit on the Green Man distracts the inspector.

*[Wisdom Check, roll of 16 on d20, +2 Wis, total 18]*

*OOC*: _Yep, I wrote a paper on him last year; I will dial that stuff back -- how much should I assume Diggory knows?  I've (as you can see) been giving Diggory quite the benefit of the doubt but will adjust as you want me to._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, about the only major thing we know now that the police didn't is all the suspects, most of which are ludicrous anyway.  Lewis Carroll?  Aleister Crowley?  Can people do math, Crowley was 13 at the time...  The police only had one or two, mostly no-name guys.  And no-one would even think to accuse the Royals!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 21, 2004)

"Yes, the Green Man, I recall hearing..." Longtree rolls his eyes backward.  "We're being followed," he says in a low voice as the group passes the government buildings at Whitehall.  "Don't mention anything more that has to do with the case until we get to the station."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 21, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Yes, the Green Man, I recall hearing..." Longtree rolls his eyes backward. "We're being followed," he says in a low voice as the group passes the government buildings at Whitehall. "Don't mention anything more that has to do with the case until we get to the station."



Trevor laughs and says smoothly, "Speaking of green, I haven't told you fellows about what my cousin William did last week.  The fool had so much champagne at my dinner party he was positively _verdant_!" 

[OOC: Bluff modifier +8 if appropriate.  Trevor goes on to regale the group with similar inane talk about the London social scene until they reach the station, making every effort to draw attention to himself in case someone else wants to cast a furtive eye about.]


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 21, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Yes, the Green Man, I recall hearing..." Longtree rolls his eyes backward. "We're being followed," he says in a low voice as the group passes the government buildings at Whitehall. "Don't mention anything more that has to do with the case until we get to the station."



Robinson shot a nervous sideways glance at Longtree and quietly moves a little farther away from him.

[wis check: 9+2=11]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 21, 2004)

Longtree laughs conspicuously at Trevor's remarks.  After about ten minutes' more walking, the men enter the Walton Street police station.  The inspector breathes a sigh of relief.

"We can talk freely again now.  I wonder who that bloke was..."

He leads them down to the morgue, where Dr. Westcott greets them.  He walks over to the slab where the body of the blind man lays.  "Interesting things we've found here, gentlemen.  First, as shouldn't surprise you at all, Mr. Cartwright died due to blood loss caused by the stab wound to the heart.

"Now onto the blind man, where things are a bit more strange.  I found traces of some post-mortem lividity in the back and buttocks.  The blood should not have begun to pool thusly in a freshly-dead corpse--the only conjecture I can field is that, inexplicable as it may sound, this man was dead for hours before he climbed on that train." 

Longtree turns back to the group.  "I've dispatched a few men to investigate Cartwright's home in Mortlake.  They should be returning shortly."

Kajamba: Make an Intelligence check for Inspector Diggory (DC 14).


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Now onto the blind man, where things are a bit more strange.  I found traces of some post-mortem lividity in the back and buttocks.  The blood should not have begun to pool thusly in a freshly-dead corpse--the only conjecture I can field is that, inexplicable as it may sound, this man was dead for hours before he climbed on that train."




"Hmm."  Richard glance over the body.  "That, and the rather recent removal of the eyes give us a rather sizable problem.  Do we have a definite cause of death for this man?"


_(*OoC:* Probably a little late in the day, but here's that Wisdom check: 4 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 4.)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 22, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Hmm."  Richard glance over the body.  "That, and the rather recent removal of the eyes give us a rather sizable problem.  Do we have a definite cause of death for this man?"




Westcott replies, "As near as I can tell, the original cause of death was simply natural causes.  But, well, of course his _second_ death is due to rather _un_natural causes.  What those may be, I haven't the foggiest.  Such black magic's just not the province of medical men such as ourselves.  However, were I an occultist, I should conjecture that whatever force that had animated the body was revoked."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 22, 2004)

*[Intelligence check against DC 14, roll of 10 on d20, +1 Int, total 11, failure]*

Diggory quietly listens to the medical men talk.  _Revoked?_  "Er, 'revoked,' Dr. Westcott?  I'm not sure that I'm followin' ye right now."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 22, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Er, 'revoked,' Dr. Westcott?  I'm not sure that I'm followin' ye right now."




Diggory listens again, and still can't place exactly where he had heard Westcott's voice before.  But there it is, right on the tip of his tongue...

"Yes, revoked.  Think of this dead man as a tool, animated by... whatever black magician or necromancer would do such a thing.  A portion of the will was introduced, then taken back when the shell's purpose - the killing of Mr Cartwright - was complete.  Like a golem, Inspector, you recognize that tale, surely.  But - oh, I fear we've lost Inspector Longtree."

Longtree lounges against an empty slab next to the blind man's.  He shakes his head, grinning.  "You're an odd one, Dr. Westcott.  Why, if I had to guess, I'd say you spent all your time up there at the British Museum with that Yeats fellow and that strange Mathers couple."

(Diggory only)


Spoiler



..._Vita brevis, gloria aeternum_...

That's it!  Now Diggory places Dr. Westcott.  One of three masters of the Golden Dawn, and the "founder" of which Yeats spoke earlier...



Dr. Westcott scowls at Longtree.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Richard chuckles at Longtree's quip, but quickly stops when he sees the black look Dr. Westcott directs in the Inspector's direction.

"Ah, while I've got very little experience on such matters, doesn't some magical reanimation of a dead man seem a little far fetched.  There must surely be some scientific explanation?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 22, 2004)

Diggory nods in response to Westcott's answer, as he reminds himself to reread Shelley's novel.  His eyes briefly get wide before returning to a more neutral state when Longtree interrupts.  Grinning at Dr. Hewitt, Jamison says, "Must there always be a scientific answer fer everything, Doctor?"


----------



## JimAde (Jun 22, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory nods in response to Westcott's answer, as he reminds himself to reread Shelley's novel. His eyes briefly get wide before returning to a more neutral state when Longtree interrupts. Grinning at Dr. Hewitt, Jamison says, "Must there always be a scientific answer fer everything, Doctor?"



"Not long ago, I would have said 'Yes' to that question," Trevor interjects.  He looks at the body on the slab and continues, "Now I'm not so sure.  Or at least not sure science has advanced to a state where it can answer all questions."

He turns to address Inspector Longtree.  "Even if this fellow died hours before he got on the train, that is still today.  Any hope of figuring out who he might have been?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory nods in response to Westcott's answer, as he reminds himself to reread Shelley's novel.  His eyes briefly get wide before returning to a more neutral state when Longtree interrupts.  Grinning at Dr. Hewitt, Jamison says, "Must there always be a scientific answer fer everything, Doctor?"



"Perhaps not, but I am reluctant to abandon all logic or methodical thought to the possibility that something supernatural may have been involved."  Richard replies.  "I've spent too many years as a man of science to so quickly lose my confidence in its ability to find solutions to even the trickiest of problems."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 22, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Ah, while I've got very little experience on such matters, doesn't some magical reanimation of a dead man seem a little far fetched.  There must surely be some scientific explanation?"



Westcott grins under his massive beard.  "I suppose if the body was stored post-mortem under certain conditions, that could account for this," Westcott says.  "But I find none of those conditions present in Longtree's story.  Possibly..." he points towards where the knife pulled from Cartwright's chest lies on the side-table.  "Possibly it is some property of contact with this knife?  Though I know of no substance which would cause such a reaction.  Longtree tells me you gentlemen found a similar knife at Jeremiah Oldacre's?  Have any of you noted any... odd conditions?"

"I was the one who found the knife," Miller pipes up.  "And I did feel... rather light-headed just a bit ago.  Like my feet were weighted to the pavement."



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Even if this fellow died hours before he got on the train, that is still today.  Any hope of figuring out who he might have been?"



"It's possible, though it'll take some time," Longtree responds.  "I think it's probably safe to assume that whoever he was in life, he was native to Chiswick, where you first encountered him, Middlesex almost certainly.  I can send some men to comb funeral homes and mortuaries for deaths that occurred today.  Whoever he was, he won't have been buried yet.  Then we'll have to call in families to do some viewings of the body.  I can probably get the aid of the Chiswick constabulary, and most of the other departments of the Metropolitan Police here in the Middlesex sections of London.  I've no idea how long it'll take to do that."  

There is a knock at the door to the morgue, and Longtree excuses himself and answers it.  "Send them in," you hear him say.  "The lads I sent 'round to Cartwright's home, in Mortlake," he says, turning to the group.  A moment later, a small gang of constables rushes in, toting a cardboard hatbox, which they deposit on one of the vacant slabs.  They open it and remove its contents.  

"Here ye are, sir, everything that looked to be of interest," one of the men says.  He removes a small stack of papers, covered in a bizarre jumble of three number sets.  Next to it, he sits a small box.  A cursory examination reveals that, unsurprisingly to the group, it bears the address of John McCarthy.  Finally, he withdraws a small book.

Everyone give me two checks: two Sense Motive rolls, DCs are 12 and 20 respectively.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 22, 2004)

*[Sense Motive DC 12, roll of 16, +2 Wis (unskilled), total 18, success]
[Sense Motive DC 20, roll of 13, +2 Wis (unskilled), total 15, failure]*

Jamison gapes at the stack of papers.  _Bloody hell.  That's quite the hobby he had there._  "Would ye be minding my takin' a glance at the book there?"  Diggory reaches into his pocket, removing his identification.  "Inspector Diggory, if it helps."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

Richard looks with interest at the papers, the number sets having particularly caught his eye.

_(*OoC:*  DC 12 Sense Motive check: 18 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 18.
DC 20 Sense Motive check: 7 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 7.
Knowledge (Physical sciences) check: 3 (roll) + 9 (skill mod) = 12.)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Would ye be minding my takin' a glance at the book there?"  Diggory reaches into his pocket, removing his identification.  "Inspector Diggory, if it helps."



The constable looks briefly to Longtree.  When he nods, the patrolman slides the book over to where Diggory stands.

The book is a diary, belonging to Horatio Cartwright.  Entries are mundane and tedious, noting a bank transaction here, a seduction there, and so on inanely for many pages.  The entry marked '24 June' details the death of Horatio's father, Elias Cartwright, in a cab accident.  

Thereafter, the entries become more interesting.  On 28 June - the day of Elias' funeral and Jeremiah Oldacre's death - Horatio says that after the ceremony, he returned to the house and began going through his father's things.  He finds a package addressed to himself, and within is a smaller package marked _For Use at the Black Lion Hotel, Truro_, a letter to Horatio, and a letter to Oldacre - the one Cartwright had on the train.  Horatio has folded and slipped in between the pages the letter addressed to him.



> My dear son Horatio,
> Be assured that despite the appearance of things, I am still of sound mind and judgment.  By the time you read this, I shall be dead.  Unless someone has been very careless, you doubtless think of my death as an accident.  I assure you it was nothing of the sort.  Do not waste your time going to the police, however, as those responsible are sure to have covered their tracks well.  Instead, please carry out the following instructions to the letter.  In this, do not fail me.  Rest assured that this is of vital importance to London, the British Empire, and quite possibly the world.
> 
> 1) Mr Oldacre will doubtless have come by the house a few days ago, asking for a book I have in my collection, the Oedipus Ægyptiancus by Athanasius Kircher.  I hope and pray you have given it to him.
> ...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Dr. Hewitt slides the stack of papers over in front of him and leafs through them.  Incredibly, both sides of the paper - and there must be over 50 sheets - are covered top to bottom in the numerical scrawlings.  The three numbers in the grouping are always different.  They seem to have no mathematical significance, however.

In the uppermost corner of the first page is scrawled lightly 'OA'.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 23, 2004)

Diggory's mind races.

"Inspector Longtree, may I have one of yer men get me some records? -- clippings from the _Times_, anything official, police files, that sort of thing.  I need all the information ye can get me on the death of Elias Cartwright.  Died in a cab accident on June 24th.  Also, we need to find out if anything odd happened at the Black Lion Hotel out in Truro around the 28th or 29th?  Would ye be wantin' to take a look at this, Baron Walsingham?"  He offers the letter to Trevor.  "Oh, and Dr. Hewitt, ye might mark that the number three has some sort of occult significance there.  At least it did in this letter.  Dr. Westcott, may I have a word wit' ye in private for a moment?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Inspector Longtree, may I have one of yer men get me some records? -- clippings from the _Times_, anything official, police files, that sort of thing.  I need all the information ye can get me on the death of Elias Cartwright.  Died in a cab accident on June 24th.  Also, we need to find out if anything odd happened at the Black Lion Hotel out in Truro around the 28th or 29th?...Dr. Westcott, may I have a word wit' ye in private for a moment?"



Longtree nods and turns towards the gang of men who had just come in.  "You heard the inspector, hop to it!  And Monty, if you could go have them telegram the police in Truro, I'd be most appreciative."  The two hustle out of the room.

Dr. Westcott walks over towards Diggory.  "Yes?" he asks.

The results of the Sense Motive checks:
1) Successes were Kajamba, Jarval, Karl and ShortAssassin.  



Spoiler



Westcott looks very surprised, and dare you say frightened, at Miller's description.


2) Successes were JimAde and ShortAssassin.  



Spoiler



You can't really say what it is, but you don't like the looks of the constable just sent to the telegram room.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 23, 2004)

Diggory looks around for a moment.  Once he's satisfied that no one's listening, he says in a low tone, "I couldn't help but think that ye might know something -- based on what ye were saying just now about necromancy and revoked curses -- about a Frater EIECET.  It may be a foolish impulse on my part, but as ye're a learned man, I figured it wouldn't hurt te ask."  He tries his hardest to make this sound casual, as if he's just attended a dinner party and found out that the gentleman to his right attended Oxford at the same time he did.  If Westcott answers positively, Diggory shows him the letter from Cartwright to Oldacre.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 23, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "... Would ye be wantin' to take a look at this, Baron Walsingham?" He offers the letter to Trevor.



"Thank you," says Trevor, accepting the paper and moving to stand near Longtree.  As he peruses the letter, he says to the inspector, "Looks as though this could get...sticky.  Presuming the elder Mr. Cartwright wasn't completely barmy, he seemed to feel he had influential enemies."  Trevor casts a glance at the door through which the constables left.  "Are you quite certain these fellows with you are the right sort for this job?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "I couldn't help but think that ye might know something... about a Frater EIECET.



"_Ex inferni, ex celestia, ex terra_," Westcott says.  "'From hell, from heaven, from earth'.  The Frater's true name is unknown to... to any, I imagine, certainly to me, at any rate.  He's reputed to be the oldest living member of our Order, according to my letters with Fraulein Sprengel in Germany."  He looks over the letter from Cartwright.  "The Dulcarnon..."  He shudders.  "Also known as Cernunnos to the old Celts, or Pan when the Romans came over.  Later fought, supposedly, by Merlin.  Somehow I'm not surprised someone is mucking about with him.  That feeling your friend described... I felt it too.  _Something is awakening_."  



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> "Are you quite certain these fellows with you are the right sort for this job?"



"Quite," says Longtree.  "Why shouldn't they be?"

Just then the door opens and in rushes the fellow Trevor expressed doubts about, clutching a slip of paper.  "Telegram from Truro, sir," he says, casting sidelong glances at the Baron.

"Thank you," Longtree says, reading over the paper and nodding, fingers on his chin thoughtfully.  He passes it to Trevor.  "By the by," he says to the constable, "stay here a moment, would you?"

"Sorry, sir," he says, fishing out his pocketwatch.  "It's late, and I'd best be gettin' home to the missus, or she'll have me in the wringer."

The telegram indicates that the Black Lion Hotel burnt to the ground the morning of the 29th.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 23, 2004)

Diggory sighs.  "He's raising Pan?  The ramifications of that -- they can't be good."

_In response to the telegram..._
"That means that Cartwright had possibly just burned down the Black Lion when we met him on the train at Chiswick.  So we have Cartwright burning down the hotel on the 29th, we meet him on the train, he dies, then Oldacre dies -- did we ever decide when, Mr. Robinson? --, we come here...We're running in circles.  It seems like no one's quite doing what we expect them to do or is working for who we expect them to be working fer.  Right now, I'm not sure I have a bloody clue as to what we're supposed to be looking fer now.  I think we should be lookin' to talk to Mr. McCarthy at some point.  He may be able to point us in the right direction.  Any other thoughts?"


----------



## JimAde (Jun 23, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Thank you," Longtree says, reading over the paper and nodding, fingers on his chin thoughtfully. He passes it to Trevor. "By the by," he says to the constable, "stay here a moment, would you?"
> 
> "Sorry, sir," he says, fishing out his pocketwatch. "It's late, and I'd best be gettin' home to the missus, or she'll have me in the wringer."
> 
> The telegram indicates that the Black Lion Hotel burnt to the ground the morning of the 29th.



Still looking at the telegram, Trevor takes a few casual steps, interposing himself between the constable and the door.  "I'm certain," he says, finally looking up with a smile, "she can survive without your company for a few moments.  Duty calls, after all."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 23, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> ... I think we should be lookin' to talk to Mr. McCarthy at some point. He may be able to point us in the right direction. Any other thoughts?"



Robinson gave his head a little shake to clear his wandering thoughts. He wasn't much of a thinker by most accounts, but this talk to occult doings was right out of his league. He heard Diggory mention McCarthy. "I think 'e may be knowin' somethin'. And at least 'e be alive to ask."

He looked over at the nervous constable, took a step towards him and put a hand on his shoulder. "We may be needin' ye boy, the missus will understand. Stay put a second."

[ooc: boy did *I* pick the wrong day to out of town]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 23, 2004)

Longtree looks at the constable.  "Help me alleviate this man's fears, if you can," he says.  "Everything said in this station-house would be staying here, wouldn't it?"

"Well... of course, sir."

"See, Baron Walsingham?  Nothing to fear.  You can go, Monty."  The constable nods and turns back towards the door.  The inspector pauses, then grins, shakes his head, and calls to the constable.  "You really should try to lie better when you're trying to fool a fellow who's been on the police force for twenty years.  Why don't you tell me, Monty, who else is paying you?"

"Nobody, sir.  Just the Met Police."

"Monty.  I know you're lying.  Who else?"

The constable places his hand on the wall and hangs his head for a moment.  "I... I can't tell you that, sir..." he whispers harshly.  "Not for my family's sake."

"I'll see that they're protected if you talk."

"Sorry, but that won't be enough, sir.  Not against what he can do.  He has eyes and ears everywhere... he'll know if I talk... he probably already does..."

Longtree sighs.  "Very well, have it your way."  He looks around at the others.  "Anyway, if you're thinking of going into the East End, best wait until morning.  It's quite late, as Monty said, and it wouldn't do to be out and about in Whitechapel and Spitalfields this time of night.  Especially not Dorset... blimey!"

There is a clattering noise from the slab where the body of the blind man lies.  With horror in their eyes, the group looks over to find that the corpse is getting up off the slab, the Y-shaped autopsy incision and vacant sockets making it all the more evident that the walking dead is here in the morgue... it picks up the serpentine knife and advances towards Monty, who shrieks and cowers on the ground.

"I'm sorry!" he shouts.  "They knew!  They knew, Mr. Franks, I didn't tell them!"

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Blind Man's Corpse: unhurt

Inspector Jamison O. Diggory: unhurt
Trevor MacAllistair, Baron Walsingham: unhurt
Dr. Richard Hewitt: unhurt
Pastor Andrew Miller: unhurt
Sgt. William Robinson: unhurt
Inspector James Longtree: unhurt

Wisdom checks, DC 12.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 23, 2004)

*[Wisdom check, DC 12, roll of 4 on d20, +2 Wis, total 6, failure]
[Initiative check, if necessary, roll of 7 on d20, +5 Init., total 12]*

If he can act, Diggory will draw his Bowie knife and throw it at the corpse's leg.

*[Attack roll, roll of 20 on d20, +1 ranged, total 21, critical threat]
[Confirm threat, roll of 3 on d20, +1 ranged, total 4, presumed failure]
OOC*: _I'm assuming that there's no need to confirm the critical, but I rolled to confirm anyhow._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2004)

"Oh dear God, you were right Westcott!"  Richard exclaims, backing away from the walking dead man.  He looks desperately around the room for something that might help stop the figure.

"Run, you idiot, run!"  He yells at Monty.


_(*OoC:* Wisdom check: 14 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 14.)_


----------



## JimAde (Jun 24, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Oh dear God, you were right Westcott!" Richard exclaims, backing away from the walking dead man. He looks desperately around the room for something that might help stop the figure.
> 
> "Run, you idiot, run!" He yells at Monty.



[OOC: Wisdom Check 14 + 0 = 14 (me too!)]

"You heard him, man!  On your feet," Trevor shouts in a commanding voice.  He hefts his walking stick and steps between the horrible apparition and its prey.

[OOC: Intimidation +6 if it helps... Oh, and by the way: Ick. ]


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 24, 2004)

[Wisdom check: 18+2=20]

[Init: 12+2=14]

Robinson will move and draw his revolver, hoping to take a clear shot at the corpse.

[Attack: 18+3=21, damage 6+5=11]


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 24, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Wisdom check 8 +3 =11, fail (remember Iron Will )

*Initiative roll 4 +1 =5*

Pastor Miller is shocked and mortified by what he is seeing… yet more signs that the world is indeed a far darker and more evil place then he ever imagined. With shaking hands he slips on his brass knuckles and if he can get to the monstrousity, he strikes it with as much force as he can muster…

Attack roll natural 20!!! (assuming immune to crit, no need to roll); Damage 1d3 = 2


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 24, 2004)

His mind reeling, Diggory instinctively hurls his knife at the corpse.  The blade quivers in its thigh.  Still it plods on, despite two bullets - from Robinson's and Longtree's pistols - thudding into its chest.  It raises the serpent knife, and just at that moment, in response to the cries from Dr. Hewitt and Trevor, the constable on the floor gets up and bolts out of the room.  Pastor Miller jumps at the thing and punches it squarely in the back.

Undeterred, the zombie blind man shoves Trevor roughly to the ground and continues shuffling towards the morgue door, in slow but steady pursuit of the constable.

Lightly Wounded = 75% health or above
Moderately Wounded = 50%-75% health
Severely Wounded = 25%-50% health
Critically Wounded = less than 25% health

Blind Man's Corpse: severely wounded

Inspector Jamison O. Diggory: unhurt
Trevor MacAllistair, Baron Walsingham: lightly wounded
Dr. Richard Hewitt: unhurt
Pastor Andrew Miller: unhurt
Sgt. William Robinson: unhurt
Inspector James Longtree: unhurt

Jim: what do you know, Trevor succeeded his Sanity roll!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 25, 2004)

_Oh, fer the love of God.  Now I'm without me knife._  If no one fires at the corpse before he acts, Jamison runs after the creature, looking to knock it down.

*[Overrun, unarmed melee touch attack, roll of 12 on d20, +0 melee, total 12]
[Strength check for trip, if necessary, roll of 15 on d20, total 15]*


----------



## JimAde (Jun 25, 2004)

Dropping his cane and scrambling after the thing, Trevor throws his arms around its knees while shouting, "Pile on, lads!"

[OOC: Move as necessary to reach the creature if it's not out of range.  Trip attack.  BAB +1, Strength 10.  This was not on my social calendar for today!]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 25, 2004)

OOC: Jarval:  Forgot to post it earlier, but there's some scalpels and surgical knives lying on a table nearby


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2004)

Grabbing the largest of the surgical knives from the table, Richard rushes after the walking corpse.  He slashes wildly at it's back, praying he hits something that might be a vital spot.


_(*OoC:*  Attack roll: 15 (roll) + 1 (Melee Attack Bonus) = 16.
Damage (using 1d4 as dagger): 4 (roll) + 0 (STR) = 4.)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2004)

Diggory and Trevor run after the plodding corpse, knocking it to the ground with a heavy thud.  The serpentine dagger skids out of its hands to stop at the wall, and Dr. Hewitt snatches a surgical knife and stabs at what's exposed of its back.  With a cry, Longtree snatches another surgical knife and sticks the corpse in its side.  It gives a convulsive shudder and lies still - is it dead?  Can such a thing be said to apply to something that by all rights was dead in the first place?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 28, 2004)

"I think we should perhaps restrain this corpse is some fashion."  Richard suggests, taking a few steps back from the again motionless body.  He still holds the surgical knife tightly, unsure as to just how truly dead the man is.

"After all, if he's got up and walked about at least once since he died, I don't see what's stopping him from doing it again..."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 28, 2004)

Diggory grimaces as he gets off the corpse.  "That sounds fine to me.  We should push on with our investigation, though.  No matter how much some of us," he coughs, "might be wantin' a bath fer themselves.  If someone else would like to tackle the next corpse, you won't be gettin' any argument from me."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 28, 2004)

Trevor leaps to his feet, says, "Monty!" and dashes from the room.

[OOC: Looking to catch up to the fleeing constable, if possible, so I can talk him into helping us.]


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 28, 2004)

Robinson grimaced at the corpse.  "Maybe the morgue?  Ye got somewhere ye can lock 'im up there?  Why the 'ell did that just 'happen?  None of ye be as surprised as me for some reason."  He looked around at the others, busy brushing bits from their clothing.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 28, 2004)

"Goodness," Dr. Westcott says. He mutters to himself and bends down to see if anything's amiss with the corpse. Satisfied that there isn't, he looks up at Robinson. "Perhaps this fellow Walsingham's getting can be telling us what happened."

"We can probably keep it in here, yes," Longtree says, watching Trevor run out of the room. He grins slyly. "We've some rope we can use, though doubtless the men'll be wanting to know why we're tying up a dead body. At any rate, if we keep it locked in here, it won't be bothering anything except some other folk who won't be minding any."

After a moment Trevor returns with the constable. Dr. Westcott steps forward. "I think perhaps discretion is needed here. Perhaps you men should be questioning our friend here somewhere other than the morgue. If someone is spying on him, he can't very well do it with no corpses."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 29, 2004)

Dr. Westcott said:
			
		

> "I think perhaps discretion is needed here. Perhaps you men should be questioning our friend here somewhere other than the morgue. If someone is spying on him, he can't very well do it with no corpses."




"Fair enough.  Are there any meeting rooms here?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Robinson grimaced at the corpse.  "Maybe the morgue?  Ye got somewhere ye can lock 'im up there?  Why the 'ell did that just 'happen?  None of ye be as surprised as me for some reason."  He looked around at the others, busy brushing bits from their clothing.



"I wouldn't say I wasn't surprised."  Richard places the knife back onto one of the tables as he speaks.  "But this isn't the first time we've seen a supposedly dead man walking around and up to no good.  It was under rather different circumstances, however."

He glances at Trevor, remembering the man's breakdown over the events, checking to see how the Baron is holding up.


----------



## Karl Green (Jun 29, 2004)

*Pastor Andrew Miller*

Pastor Miller will also try and calm the constable...


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 29, 2004)

Monty is of course shaken, but Miller does his best to calm him.  The constable breathes deeply.  "Thank you, Father," he says.

"Certainly," Longtree says in response to Diggory's question.  "Step into my office."  He leads the way up the hall and shuts the door behind him.  "Take a seat, Monty."

The inspector's office is covered in reminders of cases in which he was involved, newspaper clippings and photographs and the like.  Otherwise, the room is sparse, a relatively empty affair with two desks, two chairs, and a typewriter.

The constable seats himself while Diggory, Miller, Trevor, Hewitt, Westcott and Longtree station themselves around the room.  "So, Monty, we're free from prying ears and eyes here, I think.  Care to tell us what you know?"

"It was a Mr. Smythe, sir.  He was the one who hired me - threatened me, really.  He was in India, I believe, in the army.  Anyways, he's got two Indian brothers working for him.  He said he'd have them do horrible things to my family, sir, if I didn't tell him what he wanted to know.  That was all months and months ago."

"And what did he want to know?"

"Simple things, really.  Police movements, things like that.  But then today..."


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2004)

"Go on, my good man," Trevor says softly.  "You are among friends.  I assure you this villain will not be touching your family.  I'll see to it."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 29, 2004)

"Well, this morning, sir, while Inspector Longtree and all you fellows were down at the train, he contacted me again.  He said that he'd learned all he needed to know, and that I was workin' for Mr Franks, now.  He wanted to know anything about Mr Cartwright he could.  Mr Franks, he could do more horrible things than those Indian fellows ever could."  He half-laughs, a sharp exhalation from his nostrils.  "Smythe told me Mr Franks was from hell, and seein' what he did with that dead man in there, I believe him."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 29, 2004)

"Agreed,"  Diggory says, nodding, as Trevor reassures Monty.  

When Monty's finished speaking, Jamison clears his throat.  "I have two questions.  The first -- is there anywhere we can send your family that's safe?  Purely as a precaution, of course, and in addition to whatever other protections the Metropolitan Police can provide.  And, me second question -- not unrelated -- is 'where can we be findin' Mr. Smythe and Mr. Franks?'"


----------



## JimAde (Jun 29, 2004)

"I was thinking I could put Monty's family up in Walsingham for the time being," Trevor offers.  "Then from there..." he pauses a moment and continues, "well, we'll see how things develop.  But if necessary I should be able to arrange a further relocation."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jun 29, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ...The constable seats himself while Diggory, Miller, Trevor, Hewitt, Westcott and Longtree station themselves around the room. "So, Monty, we're free from prying ears and eyes here, I think. Care to tell us what you know?"...



Robinson puts his mouth up to the glass and makes a blow fish on the door window.  Failing to gain the attention of any of the room's occupants, he places a glass to the door and tries to hear what they're saying inside.

[ooc: You're going to give me a complex *sniff*]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jun 29, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> And, me second question -- not unrelated -- is 'where can we be findin' Mr. Smythe and Mr. Franks?'"



"Couldn't be rightly saying, sir.  Met with Smythe a few times, but he's always moving about.  He just has a knack of finding me wherever I am in London.  As for Franks, well, I've never even seen the man, or for that matter heard of him before this morning.  Smythe says he's in the west country somewhere, I think Wiltshire.  Avebury."

Doh!  Robinson's in the room too.  Totally forgot about him!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 29, 2004)

Trevor Macallister said:
			
		

> "I was thinking I could put Monty's family up in Walsingham for the time being."




"That'd be excellent, Baron."



			
				Monty said:
			
		

> "Couldn't be rightly saying, sir.  Met with Smythe a few times, but he's always moving about.  He just has a knack of finding me wherever I am in London.  As for Franks, well, I've never even seen the man, or for that matter heard of him before this morning.  Smythe says he's in the west country somewhere, I think Wiltshire.  Avebury."




"Fair enough.  What does Smythe look like?  Can ye give us a description of him?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 1, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Fair enough.  What does Smythe look like?  Can ye give us a description of him?"



"Clean-shaven chap.  A well-to-do looking gentleman, dressed all fine usually.  Hair combed, usually wears little spectacles.  A banker, maybe."

"Wait a moment," Robinson mutters.  "This mornin', I be meetin' with our Mr. Smythe, here.  Fact is, 'e was the one sendin' me to that house to get that book.  McCarthy knows 'im, I believe."

"Well," Longtree says, hopping from his seat on the edge of his desk, "I'm presuming you can be going now, Monty.  That is, unless these gents have any more questions to ask you?"  He looks around at the assembled group.  "Well, then" -- he peers at his pocketwatch -- "it's nearly midnight.  I should be sending you along to the missus, I'm guessing.  I'll send a few constables with you, for your own protection.  Then tomorrow, since the Baron here was so kind to offer, we'll see about getting you sent up Walsingham way.  I'll have to be issuing you a reprimand for unbecoming behaviour, but since you've been cooperative in offering this information, your job'll be secure."  

Monty nods and rises from his seat.  He thanks Inspector Longtree, and leaves the room.  Three other constables meet him to escort him home.

"As to you gentlemen, as I said earlier, it wouldn't be too wise to be heading into the East End at midnight.  'Specially Dorset Street.  Out of the whole place, that's probably the roughest neighborhood.  You fellows have a place to stay for tonight, then?"

If any of you have any more questions for Monty, go ahead and post them and I'll get you an answer.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

Diggory shakes his head.  "Me apartment, unfortunately, would probably not be able to accomodate all of us.  I will, of course, stay there meself, as I don't want to be inconveniencing any of ye.  Just let me know what time I should be gettin' meself up, as I wouldn't want to be late for the party, either."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2004)

"I've a bit of space around my way," the Baron observes.  "It's on Charles just around the corner from where I ran into you today.  You're all welcome, of course."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2004)

"Thank you Trevor, I believe I'll take you up on that offer.  It will certainly save me something of a walk back to my house."  Richard replies.  "As Longtree says, it's probably not the night to be roaming the streets.

"Speaking of which, it might be an idea to keep a watch on the morgue tonight.  I doubt it'll matter now, but I'd rather know if anyone else decides to wake up..."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 1, 2004)

Diggory considers the Baron's offer.  "I'm fine walking back home, but if ye think it might be better if we stay together, then I'll stay with all of ye.  Especially after last time."  Jamison shakes his head as he remembers the incident at the Pellgraine Manor.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jul 2, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ..."As to you gentlemen, as I said earlier, it wouldn't be too wise to be heading into the East End at midnight. 'Specially Dorset Street. Out of the whole place, that's probably the roughest neighborhood. You fellows have a place to stay for tonight, then?"...



Robinson let out a grunt.  "Be dangerous for ye fine folk maybe.  It be just fine for the likes of me.  Besides, I'd like to see if Mr. McCarthy is still around.  'e be owin' me money 'e does."  Robinson gave the address of a boarding house he knew would have a free bed, and gave a clipped bow to the group.  "Good night to ye gentlemen."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 2, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Robinson let out a grunt. "Be dangerous for ye fine folk maybe. It be just fine for the likes of me. Besides, I'd like to see if Mr. McCarthy is still around. 'e be owin' me money 'e does." Robinson gave the address of a boarding house he knew would have a free bed, and gave a clipped bow to the group. "Good night to ye gentlemen."



"Good night, Mr. Robinson," the baron says seriously, "and good luck."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 3, 2004)

"Well," says Inspector Longtree, "now that that seems to be sorted out, I suppose I'd better be off too.  My missus begrudges waiting on me, and is no less demanding than Monty's.  My house is over in Chapel Street, so I'll be walking partway with you, I suppose."

Longtree and the party leave the Walton Street station, and along the gaslit and for the most part empty streets towards his house at the edge of Buckingham Gardens.  The inspector then turns off at No. 48.  The others continue on towards Trevor's house in Charles Street.  

They arrive there without incident, and bid farewell, for now at least, to Sergeant Robinson, who continues along towards the East End.  

*****

Somewhat surprisingly, the night passes without notable incident.  The morning comes and the party enjoys a fresh-cooked breakfast before heading into Spitalfields.  Trevor looks through the day's edition of the _Times_ while eating.  Somewhat excitedly, he points out an article, and one passage in particular, to the others:



> MYSTERY IN PIMLICO SOLVED?
> 
> Many of you may remember the unfortunate circumstances we reported yesterday of the infants found in a post-carriage in Pimlico.  It is no doubt pleasing to many that two arrests were made quickly by a coordination of efforts between the various parts of the Metropolitan Police.  The formal arrests were made by Inspector Frederick Abberline of H Division (Whitechapel).  The arrested parties were a husband and wife, Percy and Isabel Grubbe.  Mr. and Mrs. Grubbe were apprehended at their home in Cable Street, and admitted freely upon arrest that they relieved poor unfortunates, of which Whitechapel has so many, of their unwanted offspring for five shillings each.
> 
> It is only a very small relief to know that the Grubbes vehemently denied mistreating the poor infants.  According to them, they were kept for a few months and then sold to a mysterious black-clad gentleman, apparently blind, who seemed to have difficulty speaking.  The mysterious visitor purchased the infants from the Grubbes for a sovereign each.



Almost at that exact instant, a knock comes at the door.  Trevor's butler opens it and is greeted by Longtree himself.

"Begging pardon, sirs," he says, inclining his head towards the group.  "Diggory, I forgot to give you these last evening."  He produces a file folder.  "The articles and documents on the death of Mr. Elias Cartwright.  Not much in there, I'm afraid, but it's a start."  He tips his hat to the butler and leaves.

As they hail a cab, Diggory flips through the files.  Unfortunately, the _Times_ articles say nothing more than that Mr. Cartwright wandered in front of a carriage near the British Museum and was struck and killed.  The police documents are even less interesting.  Apparently the cause of death was evident, and the autopsy revealed nothing unexplained.  Lost in reading, Diggory hardly notices the cab has begun moving and before he knows it, they are parked in Bishopsgate Street.  "Won't be goin' no further," the cabman replies, "Don't trust this place even in the day."  With that, he drives off, leaving Diggory, Hewitt, Miller, and Trevor to find their way to Robinson's boarding-house.  Trevor, evidently a high-class gentleman, draws some almost distasteful looks as they navigate the streets, but nothing untoward happens.

As they walk through the streets, it is noticable that people look haggard and irritable, almost more than normal.

ShortAssassin (spoilered because, well, why not?): 



Spoiler



McCarthy's still there.  He wasn't asleep when you called on him - in fact, no one in his family was, and you got the impression much of the district was still awake.  He's given you the money he owed you.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 3, 2004)

"Blast.  These articles are damn near useless.  If I can't get solid information from the _Times_, where can I get it?"  Diggory sighs.  His mind, meanwhile, races.  _I hate to be suspicious, but how much do we really now about Inspector Longtree?  No.  Never mind.  He's been nothing but help to us the whole time we've been muddling through this thing._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 3, 2004)

Diggory is lost in thought and somewhat distracted as the group arrives at Robinson's boarding house, and then makes their way into Dorset Street.  The narrow little street - barely more than an alleyway - is packed with beggars, the homeless, malnourished unfortunates, and general shiftless layabouts.  The street reeks with the smell of so many bodies packed together, and that smell is mixed with... well, the five decide they'd probably rather not know what the smell is.

In a scant few moments, they reach McCarthy's door and knock on it sharply.  After a moment, a balding brown-haired man answers the door.  Blearily, he looks up.  "I done told you coppers everythin' I be knowin' five years ago," he says, taking note of Diggory.  Then he sees Robinson among the men at the door.  "These men be friends of yours, Will?"  When the sergeant nods, McCarthy has them come in and sit down.

McCarthy, like everyone else on the streets, looks quite haggard and has a tired look in his eyes.  "Coffee, or tea, for you fellers?" he asks.  He sighs and asks, "Now what do you fellers be wantin'?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 4, 2004)

"Coffee, please, Mr. McCarthy."  Diggory looks around the room carefully.  "As to what we'd like, we were wondering if ye could be giving us a bit of information about a police matter.  I know ye've said that ye've told us 'coppers' everything ye know.  I'll be wanting ye to repeat it fer our benefit.  Our interests are...slightly broader than yer run of the mill policemen."


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jul 4, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> ...McCarthy, like everyone else on the streets, looks quite haggard and has a tired look in his eyes. "Coffee, or tea, for you fellers?" he asks. He sighs and asks, "Now what do you fellers be wantin'?"



"Nothin' fer me thanks."  Robinson looked at McCarthy with a critical eye.  "Ye look trashed man.  What be going on 'ere?  Everybody looks like the King just declared poor illegal."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 4, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "As to what we'd like, we were wondering if ye could be giving us a bit of information about a police matter.  I know ye've said that ye've told us 'coppers' everything ye know.  I'll be wanting ye to repeat it fer our benefit.  Our interests are...slightly broader than yer run of the mill policemen."



Mrs. McCarthy comes out a moment later with a pot of coffee, which she sits down on the table.  "Ahh.  So's I can take it this ain't 'bout that Ripper feller?"  McCarthy pours himself a cup, and gives one to Inspector Diggory and anyone else who may want one.  "So what are ye about, then?"



			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> "Nothin' fer me thanks."  Robinson looked at McCarthy with a critical eye.  "Ye look trashed man.  What be going on 'ere?  Everybody looks like the King just declared poor illegal."



"I'd be tellin' ye, Will, if'n I knew meself.  Ye saw when ye came by last night, nobody in my house was sleepin'.  Terrible dreams as soon as we'd drift off.  Ye also might've noticed not too many other folks in this 'ere couple blocks was sleepin', either.  Everybody back there in Miller's Court-- " he jerks his thumb towards the back of the house " --they all been tellin' me the same thing, too.  Ain't none of them slept a wink last night.  Strangest thing."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 4, 2004)

_In response to Mrs. McCarthy..._
"It's not about the Ripper, thankfully.  What we are after is a pretty routine matter -- in the course of an investigation into a murder, we came across yer name at one of the deceased's houses.  I just wanted to find out what ye might know about Elias and Horatio Cartwright.  Want to see if ye can be helping us piece this thing together."

_In response to Mr. McCarthy..._
"No one's been sleeping?  Good Lord."  Diggory shakes his head.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 5, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "I just wanted to find out what ye might know about Elias and Horatio Cartwright."



Mr. McCarthy looks straight at Inspector Diggory, and motions with his hands for him to keep it quiet.  "They've bought some of me wares, is all.  Candles, though I'm guessing ye know that.  No idea what they might've used so many of 'em for.  Always did run with a rough sort, though, so's I can't be sayin' I'm surprised they're dead."  Then he pauses.  He gets up and goes around the house quickly, checking all the doors before coming back in the room with the others.

"They were part of a group, or at least the father was," he says, leaning forward and speaking in a low voice.  "Elias, Jeremiah Oldacre, and David Smythe.  'Bout twenty years back, a new feller came in, a doctor, down at Bedlam.  Called 'imself Mr. Franks, though I ain't thinkin' that was 'is real name.  'E owns this 'ouse, actually, and me shop next door.  The others, they called him some other name... Yesset or something like that.  Don't know what exactly Franks, Yesset, whatever, was up to, but it seems that Smythe allied 'imself with the new feller, Cartwright and Oldacre continued on their own.  I've no idea where the son's fittin' in, though."



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "No one's been sleeping?  Good Lord."  Diggory shakes his head.



"Not just that we all 'ad the dreams," McCarthy says.  "No, as far as I'm knowin' we all 'ad the _same dream_.  That church up there-- " he points towards Christchurch " --loomin' in the sky.  The sky's all black and red.  The church is all squirmy all over, and then there's some big shadow over it, lookin' like the preachers say the Devil look, all 'orns and fur, and then blood starts oozin' out of all the windows.  You were there that mornin', Inspector, and yer knowin' I've 'ad me fill of blood.  I can't even see that there church now without a shiver goin' up me spine."

Everyone make Spot checks, DC 15.  Two Sense Motive checks (DCs 15 and 12), too.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2004)

Richard muses over McCarthy's news for a moment, then opens his bag and pulls out a small bottle of pills.

"I'm not sure if these will help with any dreams you might be having, but they should get you to sleep at the very least.  But don't take them too long before you want to drop off, as they take effect fairly swiftly."  He passes the bottle to McCarthy.


_(*OoC:*  Spot check: 18 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 18
1st Sense Motive check: 7 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 7
2nd Sense Motive check: 12 (roll) + 0 (Wis) = 12.)_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 5, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure if these will help with any dreams you might be having, but they should get you to sleep at the very least.  But don't take them too long before you want to drop off, as they take effect fairly swiftly."  He passes the bottle to McCarthy.



"Thank ye doctor."  McCarthy takes the bottle, looks at it for a moment, and then sits it on his desk beside him.  "I'll try it."

I'll post the skill results awhile, read the ones applicable to you:
Successful Spot check: 



Spoiler



There's a smallish gold-colored box lying in McCarthy's desk, nearly obscured by papers.


Successful Sense Motive check #1: 



Spoiler



You sense that he knows more than he's telling about what the candles were used for.


Successful Sense Motive check #2: 



Spoiler



As he mentions about what 'Yesset' was up to, you see a mournful expression cross his eyes.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 5, 2004)

Diggory nods in response and drinks his coffee.  He thinks for a moment and then says quietly, "Ye seemed sad er mournful when you mentioned Yesset.  Any chance ye could be telling us what that's all about?"

*[Spot check against DC 15, roll of 15 on d20, +6 skilled, total 21, success]
[Sense Motive check against DC 15, roll of 7 on d20, +2 Wis, total 9, failure]
[Sense Motive check against DC 12, roll of 19 on d20, +2 Wis, total 21, success]*

*OOC*: _Modified the post to account for the successful Sense Motive check.  



Spoiler



Diggory's ignoring the gold box for the moment.


_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 5, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> He thinks for a moment and then says quietly, "Ye seemed sad er mournful when you mentioned Yesset.  Any chance ye could be telling us what that's all about?"



"That obvious, ehh?  Aye.  Well, Inspector Diggory, perhaps this _is_ about that Ripper feller," he says, his voice still lowered.  "Yesset... he was payin' me to watch over somethin' fer him.  Some_one_, I mean.  A former patient of 'is."  He looks around to see that his wife is outside of earshot.  "I'm sure yer knowin' that I 'ad grown... _fond_ of 'er, Inspector.  I make no secret 'bout that.  But all that's five years gone, now.  Ye know Thomas Bond, right?  I'm sure 'e can be tellin' ye more than I can."

Diggory and Hewitt both recognize the name of a coroner who had consulted with the police, especially during the Ripper scare, and who was one of the principal coroners for Mary Kelly.  He lives in Whitehall.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 5, 2004)

Diggory looks at Hewitt, eyebrows raised.  _Bond's involved in this?  Yesset and the Ripper?_

"I appreciate yer answering me questions, Mr. McCarthy."  Diggory sighs and shakes his head.  "It's funny how the past can come back to haunt us sometimes.  I was hoping that I would never be having to go back into that Ripper mess at all.  It was unpleasant business then, and it's unpleasant business now.  Anyhow, I'm sure me colleagues here might have some questions fer ye, too."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2004)

"What?  No, to my mind Mr. McCarthy has told us all we need to know."  Richard replies to Diggory, snapping his bag closed.  "I do think we should go and pay Dr. Bond a visit as soon as we can.

"Mr. McCarthy, take care of yourself, and take those pills.  If they don't work or the dreams continue, drop by and see me again, and I'll find some other medication that might help."  He passes McCarthy a small card with his address, then looks to see if the others are ready to depart.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 6, 2004)

[OOC: 
 Spot Roll: (12)+1=13  Failure
 Sense Motive 1: (17)+0=17 Success 
 Sense Motive 2: (12)+0=12 Failure

+0 Sense Motive?  I knew I forgot a skill!
]

"Actually, " Macallistair says casually, "I was wondering about one other thing.  Mr. McCarthy, you said of the candles 'No idea what they might've used so many of 'em for.'  Don't you suppose they used them for, you know," he waves a hand around vaguely and gives McCarthy a conspiratorial smile, "thingy?"


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jul 6, 2004)

[Spot 16+5=21, success]
[Sense Motive 1 10+0=10, failure]
[Sense Motive 2 6+0=10, failure]

Robinson frowned and shuddered at the mention of the evil vision of the church down the way.  Something caught his eye and he began to move slowly towards McCarthy's desk with all the papers on it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 6, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "I was wondering about one other thing.  Mr. McCarthy, you said of the candles 'No idea what they might've used so many of 'em for.'  Don't you suppose they used them for, you know," he waves a hand around vaguely and gives McCarthy a conspiratorial smile, "thingy?"



"Well," he chuckles, "an odd way of puttin' it.  Yes, I think I might be knowin' what they did with 'em.  Said they 'ad a way of talkin' to each other through 'em, don't ask me 'ow they did that.  Far as I'm knowin', Cartwright, Oldacre, Smythe, and Yesset, all of 'em bought boxes o' candles from me quite a bit.  Fact, Mr. Robinson, here delivered some to Mr. Smythe yesterday mornin'."

McCarthy follows Robinson's gaze and catches sight of the gold box.  "It's nothin'," he says, answering the inquisitive look on Robinson's face.  "Cigar box, picked it up up at the market."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 6, 2004)

Macallistair walks deliberately across the small room, his boot heels thumping ominously.  He stands near McCarthy and says quietly, "That's a lot of trouble for wealthy men to go to," he observes.  He leans very close, almost whispering now, "All for some candles.  Is there, perhaps, something special about them?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 7, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "All for some candles.  Is there, perhaps, something special about them?"



"Well, there was a certain way they were bein' made," McCarthy says.  "But it's mostly I'd gotten a good word put in for me from Yesset, is all.  Since I had agreed to play caretaker for 'im, as it were."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 7, 2004)

Trevor nods and says, "I see.  What special way was that?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 8, 2004)

"Well, Yesset was never quite tellin' me.  'E gave me this little jar of somethin', 'e did.  Looked like dirt, an' all grainy, like sand.  'E told me to put some of that in the candles.  But only one little grain of it, 'e said, more than that wouldn't be good at all.  Said whenever I was needin' more of it to be gettin' a hold of either 'im or Smythe."


----------



## JimAde (Jul 8, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Well, Yesset was never quite tellin' me. 'E gave me this little jar of somethin', 'e did. Looked like dirt, an' all grainy, like sand. 'E told me to put some of that in the candles. But only one little grain of it, 'e said, more than that wouldn't be good at all. Said whenever I was needin' more of it to be gettin' a hold of either 'im or Smythe."



"Ah," Trevor says as if he understands.  "So you have some about, then?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 8, 2004)

Diggory watches quietly from the doorway, keeping a close eye on McCarthy.  _Say, Baron Walsingham's not half bad at interrogation..._


----------



## ShortAssassin (Jul 8, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "Well, Yesset was never quite tellin' me. 'E gave me this little jar of somethin', 'e did. Looked like dirt, an' all grainy, like sand. 'E told me to put some of that in the candles. But only one little grain of it, 'e said, more than that wouldn't be good at all. Said whenever I was needin' more of it to be gettin' a hold of either 'im or Smythe."



Robinson leaned over to Diggory and said quietly "Do ye think that candle the Cartwright fella used at that inn was special too?  It be lookin' that candles are a little more than light to some people."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 8, 2004)

Diggory nods and replies in hushed tones.  "It could be.  Maybe we could get a look at the powder."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 8, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> "So you have some about, then?"



"I do, matter o' fact," McCarthy says.  He steps towards where Diggory stands and beckons the group.  "This way, step over to me shop."  He leads them out the front door, past the stinking entry arch to Miller's Court that Diggory knows very well, and into another building.  He walks past shelves filled with rows and rows of candles of every size and color, and steps into a back room.  In this room, he sits at a desk and looks through a drawer.  After a few moments, he pulls out a small jar, and lays it on the desktop.  "There.  That be it.  Says somethin' on it, but I can't be makin' heads nor tails of it.  Mayhaps you educated men can."

The label on the jar reads 'Radix pedis diaboli'.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 8, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "I do, matter o' fact," McCarthy says. He steps towards where Diggory stands and beckons the group. "This way, step over to me shop." He leads them out the front door, past the stinking entry arch to Miller's Court that Diggory knows very well, and into another building. He walks past shelves filled with rows and rows of candles of every size and color, and steps into a back room. In this room, he sits at a desk and looks through a drawer. After a few moments, he pulls out a small jar, and lays it on the desktop. "There. That be it. Says somethin' on it, but I can't be makin' heads nor tails of it. Mayhaps you educated men can."
> 
> The label on the jar reads 'Radix pedis diaboli'.



Macallistair exchanges a meaningful glance with those who were present at the opening of the sealed room.  He shudders slightly and sits in a nearby chair, looking pale and a little unsteady.

[OOC: Trev REALLY didn't like that episode  ]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

"It's the latin name for what is know as the Devil's Foot root.  A rather unpleasant substance, as the name suggests."  Richard replies to McCarthy.  He gives the man a thoughtful look.

"Would you or your neighbours have burnt any of the candles you made?  The reason I ask is the Devil's Foot Root.  It has powerful hallucinogenic effects, and could quite easily be responsible for the dreams you described."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 9, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Would you or your neighbours have burnt any of the candles you made?  The reason I ask is the Devil's Foot Root.  It has powerful hallucinogenic effects, and could quite easily be responsible for the dreams you described."



McCarthy shakes his head.  "No.  Yesset warned me 'bout that sorta thing, an' I don't sell those candles to anybody but those four."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2004)

"You're absolutely positive that ye've not sold it to anyone else by accident?  No one's pilfered one of the candles or any of the powder? I'm not meaning to offend ye, Mr. McCarthy, we just have to be absolutely sure about this."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 9, 2004)

"The powder's been locked in m'desk 'ere, so no one's stolen that.  I'm certain I 'aven't accidently sold any of the candles to anyone else, an' I always keep the candles here in this back room, an' I 'aven't 'ad any break-ins."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2004)

"That's good to know.  It'll make a world of difference, I hope."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

"Yes, it's reassuring to know the Devil's Foot hasn't gone too far afield."  Richard says.

"Mr McCarthy, please be careful with that substance.  I cannot stress how dangerous it can potentially be.  We've had to deal with at least one man who rendered himself insane through abuse of it."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 10, 2004)

I've gone ahead and started off a new IC thread (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=93919).  Go ahead and finish up your interrogation of McCarthy; when you're ready to go see Dr. Bond, check out the new thread.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 10, 2004)

"It was not all that pleasing an experience, ye can be sure of that."  Diggory looks over to Baron Walsingham.  "I'm about set here, Mr. McCarthy, but I do appreciate the help ye've given us."  Jamison offers a hand.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 11, 2004)

McCarthy shakes the proferred hand and smiles.  "Pleasure, Inspector, gen'lemen," he says, indicating the others.  "'ope I was a 'elp to ye."

If that's everything, it's time to divvy up experience from this thread.  Grand total comes out to 600 experience for each of ya.  ShortAssassin's out for a few days, so if everyone else is done here, begin investigating _*The Breconshire Horrors*_ in the new thread (address above)!


----------

